# Scholz e Macron: "Stiamo cercando di evitare la terza guerra mondiale."



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:

"Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche*.*
"In futuro mi pentirò di non avere fornito armi pesanti all'Ucraina? Non si può agire in modo responsabile senza darsi la possibilità di cambiare idea col senno di poi. Però io devo agire adesso. E le mie azioni si basano sui miei principi.
I principi non cambiano: affrontiamo la terribile sofferenza che la Russia sta causando in Ucraina con tutti i mezzi a nostra disposizione, senza creare un’escalation incontrollabile che scateni una sofferenza incommensurabile in tutto il continente, forse anche nel mondo.
Putin reagirà con una bomba atomica alla consegna di armi? Non arriveremo da nessuna parte con queste semplificazioni. La situazione va costantemente rivalutata, con i nostri partner. E le decisioni vanno prese in comune."

Macron risponde sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda:
"O Putin proviamo a convincerlo noi, o lo faranno gli altri paesi non europei. Saranno gli altri paesi come la Cina a decidere come arrivare alla pace in Europa.
Diamo le armi all'Ucraina, ma c'è un limite da non oltrepassare. Una linea rossa che io non voglio superare. Non entrare nella cobelligeranza.
C'è il rischio di escalation orizzontale, non solo di escalation singola di Putin.
Bisogna parlare ai nostri partner, nel Golfo, in India, in Cina, per evitare una frattura del mondo.
Un giorno ci sarà un cessate il fuoco. Ci saranno potenze garanti, e noi saremo tra loro. Lo dico con molta gravità e, oserei dire, con una forma di peso etico, ma se per stanchezza scegliamo di non parlargli più, allora lasciamo la responsabilità di parlare con Vladimir Putin al presidente turco, al primo ministro indiano, al presidente cinese. E decidiamo che saranno i non europei a costruire la pace in Europa, il giorno dopo. Dunque, anche se è molto duro, anche se è talvolta inefficace, bisogna insistere sul dialogo con il Cremlino."


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

ieri ho letto articoli preoccupanti sui quotidiani tedeschi.
si sta creando un fronte interno per far cadere Scholz per due motivi: la resistenza di SPD e Verdi a puntare di nuovo forte sul carbone, voluta molto dal centro-destra e dai Liberali in coalizione, e poi la riluttanza a riempire di armi pesanti all'infinito l'Ucraina

ovviamente anche su spinta esterna dei falchi NATO, in primis Stati Uniti e Regno Unito.
Telegraph ha scritto giorni fa con assoluta normalità che bisogna sanzionare la Germania troppo reticente sul gas russo


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:
> 
> "Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
> Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche*."*
> ...


_purtroppo Putin capisce un solo tipo di linguaggio che non è il dialogo _


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Grande grandissimo Scholz. Basta con questa pantomima, abbiamo aiutato anche troppo l’ucraina, basta cosi.
Pure Macron l’ha capito. Come avevo detto, il fronte unito pro Ucraina sta crollando. Benissimo cosi


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2022)

Almeno in Germania i verdi hanno la foglia di fico del carbone. In Svizzera sono con la bava alla bocca per l'interventismo più sfegatato. Politicamente i nuovi verdi sono gli eredi di Hitler ovunque in Europa, basta vedere Greta o l'aristocratico razzista che è diventato presidente austriaco.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:
> 
> "*Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
> Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche."*
> ...


Almeno un cervello funzionante


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grande grandissimo Scholz. Basta con questa pantomima, abbiamo aiutato anche troppo l’ucraina, basta cosi.
> Pure Macron l’ha capito. Come avevo detto, il fronte unito pro Ucraina sta crollando. Benissimo cosi


Fanno bene in caso di stop alle importazioni del gas russo, la Germania affronterebbe la crisi peggiore dalla Seconda guerra mondiale...

Tutti pro Ucraina ma poi alla fine si devono fare i conti in casa


Quante vite sprecate per non aver mantenuto dei patti... tanto poi vedrete che la colpa ricadrà sull'America


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grande grandissimo Scholz. Basta con questa pantomima, abbiamo aiutato anche troppo l’ucraina, basta cosi.
> Pure Macron l’ha capito. Come avevo detto, il fronte unito pro Ucraina sta crollando. Benissimo cosi



Sulle parole di Macron però pesa tantissimo la campagna elettorale. Non vorrei facesse l'avvocato Conte della situazione.
Vedremo da martedì se continua su questa linea.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:
> 
> "Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
> Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche*."*
> ...


sono curioso di risentire macron dopo le elezione, qualora vincesse


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Almeno in Germania i verdi hanno la foglia di fico del carbone. In Svizzera sono con la bava alla bocca per l'interventismo più sfegatato. Politicamente i nuovi verdi sono gli eredi di Hitler ovunque in Europa, basta vedere Greta o l'aristocratico razzista che è diventato presidente austriaco.


L'austriaco è dell'OVP non è Verde


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fanno bene in caso di stop alle importazioni del gas russo, la Germania affronterebbe la crisi peggiore dalla Seconda guerra mondiale...
> 
> Tutti pro Ucraina ma poi alla fine si devono fare i conti in casa
> 
> ...


Prima devi guardare in casa tua, poi se si può, si interviene per l’ucraina entro certi limiti. Staccarsi le palle da soli solo per “punireh putinh” mi fa ridere.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulle parole di Macron però pesa tantissimo la campagna elettorale. Non vorrei facesse l'avvocato Conte della situazione.
> Vedremo da martedì se continua su questa linea.


Mah, secondo me Macron tutta sta voglia di giocare al gioco degli usa non ce l’ha..


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devono proporre immediatamente una conferenza internazionale per sistemare la situazione, altre soluzioni sarebbero solo temporanee e deleterie. 

Comunque spero che questa situazione non porti a doverci pentire di quanto non è stato fatto per timori e paure.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Prima devi guardare in casa tua, poi se si può, si interviene per l’ucraina entro certi limiti. Staccarsi le palle da soli solo per “punireh putinh” mi fa ridere.


Infatti Biden non sarà confermato per questo motivo

Ora che la guerra è scoppiata, tutto è più caro negli Stati Uniti , e l'inflazione è alle stelle... gli americani si stanno già stancando di questa guerra..


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Devono proporre immediatamente una conferenza internazionale per sistemare la situazione, altre soluzioni sarebbero solo temporanee e deleterie.
> 
> Comunque spero che questa situazione non porti a doverci pentire di quanto non è stato fatto per timori e paure.


E' sacrosanto essere prudenti, ci mancherebbe.
Cosi come sarebbe stato davvero pessimo fingere non fosse accaduto niente.

Soluzioni facili e problemi complessi, come sempre del resto, non ce ne sono.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

*salta l'incontro tra il Papa e il patriarca Kirill a Gerusalemme per il no dei diplomatici*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Devono proporre immediatamente una conferenza internazionale per sistemare la situazione, altre soluzioni sarebbero solo temporanee e deleterie.
> 
> Comunque spero che questa situazione non porti a doverci pentire di quanto non è stato fatto per timori e paure.


ormai putin ha combinato un gran casino, pure sistemando le cose ora mica si puo fare finta che non sia successo niente e amici come prima. Per fare un esempio, i tedeschi gli vendevano la tecnologia per i nuovi carri armati, dopo questa ipotetica pace, ha senso ritornare a vendergli questa tecnologia col rischio che putin ritorni piu armato di prima? ovviamente questo ragionamento si estenderebbe al gas e ad altro


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulle parole di Macron però pesa tantissimo la campagna elettorale. Non vorrei facesse l'avvocato Conte della situazione.
> Vedremo da martedì se continua su questa linea.


secondo me andrà a Kiev in caso di rielezione ad atteggiarsi come risolutore, ma non penso cambierà molto
ha sempre avuto questo atteggiamento in Europa da primo della classe


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'austriaco è dell'OVP non è Verde


Ma noooo parlo dell'aristocratico razzista diventato presidente della repubblica per corrispondenza non del cancelliere democristiano e quindi trattato da nazista dai media piddini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Infatti Biden non sarà confermato per questo motivo
> 
> Ora che la guerra è scoppiata, tutto è più caro negli Stati Uniti , e l'inflazione è alle stelle... gli americani si stanno già stancando di questa guerra..


L'inflazione non è alle stelle per colpa della guerra ma per via della pandemia. L'unica cosa che è realmente aumentata in seguito alla guerra è stato il prezzo della benzina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:
> 
> "Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
> Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche*."*
> ...


Oi quindi non sarebbe più Russia vs NATO eh 
quindi la Russia non è affatto isolata ? (retorica)
quindi non ha i giorni contati? 
quindi non siamo visti in maniera pacifica?
e potrei continuare.. con domande serie
e castronerie come ho fatto adesso


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Devono proporre immediatamente una conferenza internazionale per sistemare la situazione, altre soluzioni sarebbero solo temporanee e deleterie.
> 
> Comunque spero che questa situazione non porti a doverci pentire di quanto non è stato fatto per timori e paure.


Cioè dovevamo fare la terza guerra mondiale 
Di cosa dovremmo pentirci?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri ho letto articoli preoccupanti sui quotidiani tedeschi.
> si sta creando un fronte interno per far cadere Scholz per due motivi: la resistenza di SPD e Verdi a puntare di nuovo forte sul carbone, voluta molto dal centro-destra e dai Liberali in coalizione, e poi la riluttanza a riempire di armi pesanti all'infinito l'Ucraina
> 
> ovviamente anche su spinta esterna dei falchi NATO, in primis Stati Uniti e Regno Unito.
> Telegraph ha scritto giorni fa con assoluta normalità che bisogna sanzionare la Germania troppo reticente sul gas russo


Da quelli che deportano la democrazia che nemmeno hanno.. mi aspetto di tutto..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

*De Luca :"La NATO è un'alleanza difensiva,ma è falso.E' difensiva quando vuole essere difensiva,ma negli ultimi 30 anni è anche stata aggressiva e ha violato la legalità internazionale.Sono innumerevoli le iniziative militari prese dalla Nato in totale illegalità internazionale: la guerra contro la Libia, l'uccisione di Gheddafi, la seconda invasione dell'Iraq. "*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

*Ancora Scholz al Der Spiegel:

"In futuro mi pentirò di non avere fornito armi pesanti all'Ucraina? Non si può agire in modo responsabile senza darsi la possibilità di cambiare idea col senno di poi. Però io devo agire adesso. E le mie azioni si basano sui miei principi.
I principi non cambiano: affrontiamo la terribile sofferenza che la Russia sta causando in Ucraina con tutti i mezzi a nostra disposizione, senza creare un’escalation incontrollabile che scateni una sofferenza incommensurabile in tutto il continente, forse anche nel mondo.
Putin reagirà con una bomba atomica alla consegna di armi? Non arriveremo da nessuna parte con queste semplificazioni. La situazione va costantemente rivalutata, con i nostri partner. E le decisioni vanno prese in comune."*


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'inflazione non è alle stelle per colpa della guerra ma per via della pandemia. L'unica cosa che è realmente aumentata in seguito alla guerra è stato il prezzo della benzina.


di certo il conflitto non ha aiutato e il mercato ha messo un grosso punto ? covid+ ucraina non è una buona combinazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Infatti Biden non sarà confermato per questo motivo
> 
> Ora che la guerra è scoppiata, tutto è più caro negli Stati Uniti , e l'inflazione è alle stelle... gli americani si stanno già stancando di questa guerra..


Il fatto che crolleranno lo stesso!
inflazione non nasce per la guerra
la guerra la velocizza il processo!

Ma ad oggi non c'è soluzione per fermare inflazione
la banzanata di risolverà con fare i soldi con i soldi (borsa) non funziona più!!!


----------



## Swaitak (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:
> 
> "Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
> Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche*."*
> ...


Diciamo che un pò gli credo, fosse per Johnson e Biden saremmo già morti o in mutande probabilmente


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Scholz al Der Spiegel:
> 
> "In futuro mi pentirò di non avere fornito armi pesanti all'Ucraina? Non si può agire in modo responsabile senza darsi la possibilità di cambiare idea col senno di poi. Però io devo agire adesso. E le mie azioni si basano sui miei principi.
> I principi non cambiano: affrontiamo la terribile sofferenza che la Russia sta causando in Ucraina con tutti i mezzi a nostra disposizione, senza creare un’escalation incontrollabile che scateni una sofferenza incommensurabile in tutto il continente, forse anche nel mondo.
> Putin reagirà con una bomba atomica alla consegna di armi? Non arriveremo da nessuna parte con queste semplificazioni. La situazione va costantemente rivalutata, con i nostri partner. E le decisioni vanno prese in comune."*


ottimo, si inizia a ragionare


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cioè dovevamo fare la terza guerra mondiale
> Di cosa dovremmo pentirci?


No non dovremmo fare la terza guerra mondiale, ma non sfruttare la possibilità di limitare la Russia e mostrarsi deboli potrebbe fare il gioco delle potenze orientali. 

Diciamo che quanto si sta facendo è il massimo che possiamo fare senza andare incontro a scenari peggiori, ma bisogna decidere se continuare su questa strada o smorzare la tensione.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Formigli ieri sera diceva di mostrare l'interno dell'acciaieria Azovstal tramite un grafico, invece è preso da un videogioco chiamato Blackout...

non si vergogna ???



>





>


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> di certo il conflitto non ha aiutato e il mercato ha messo un grosso punto ? covid+ ucraina non è una buona combinazione


Questo sicuramente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Formigli ieri sera diceva di mostrare l'interno dell'acciaieria Azovstal tramite un grafico, invece è preso da un videogioco chiamato Blackout...
> 
> non si vergogna ???


La qualità dell'informazione Italiana.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me Macron tutta sta voglia di giocare al gioco degli usa non ce l’ha..


Non ne sarei così certo, le parole in campagna elettorale sono sincere come il "greenpass=contagio zero" di draghi speranza e pattume simile


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non dovremmo fare la terza guerra mondiale, ma non sfruttare la possibilità di limitare la Russia e mostrarsi deboli potrebbe fare il gioco delle potenze orientali.
> 
> Diciamo che quanto si sta facendo è il massimo che possiamo fare senza andare incontro a scenari peggiori, ma bisogna decidere se continuare su questa strada o smorzare la tensione.


È ovvio che così non si può andare avanti, abbiamo fatto di più del possibile, rimane solo la guerra mondiale? Ci stiamo suicidando per limitare la Russia, che rimane da fare? Ma non basta mai? Noi non ci stiamo dimostrando deboli, semmai schiavi delle volontà Usa. C’è da pensare anche a casa propria


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Devono proporre immediatamente una conferenza internazionale per sistemare la situazione, altre soluzioni sarebbero solo temporanee e deleterie.*
> 
> Comunque spero che questa situazione non porti a doverci pentire di quanto non è stato fatto per timori e paure.


Tutti i leader mondiali compreso il papa, in una stanza chiusa a tripla mandata, è non esce nessuno fin quando non si arriva ad un accordo totale o finché non si sono ammazzati tutti a vicenda. Ci metterei la firma in questo istante


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tutti i leader mondiali compreso il papa, in una stanza chiusa a tripla mandata, è non esce nessuno fin quando non si arriva ad un accordo totale o finché non si sono ammazzati tutti a vicenda. Ci metterei la firma in questo istante


Noi nel nostro piccolo possiamo fare poco e niente, però già iniziare a ventilare questa soluzione in giro per il web e fargli avere esposizione non sarebbe male.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tutti i leader mondiali compreso il papa, in una stanza chiusa a tripla mandata, è non esce nessuno fin quando non si arriva ad un accordo totale o finché non si sono ammazzati tutti a vicenda. Ci metterei la firma in questo istante


Biden e l'Ucraina avrebbero potuto porre fine a questa idiozia quasi un decennio fa. Hanno scelto di non farlo, in modo da poter rendere inabitabile il confine della Crimea e saccheggiare ulteriormente ciò che restava del settore industriale del Donbas.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Biden e l'Ucraina avrebbero potuto porre fine a questa idiozia quasi un decennio fa. Hanno scelto di non farlo, in modo da poter rendere inabitabile il confine della Crimea e saccheggiare ulteriormente ciò che restava del settore industriale del Donbas.


Radio Mosca?


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Nuovo discorso di Trump oggi in Florida

ecco una perla delle tante!

*"Potresti prendere i cinque peggiori presidenti della storia americana e metterli insieme e non avrebbero fatto il danno che Joe Biden ha fatto in un anno"*


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Radio Mosca?


scusa ma non riesco proprio a vedere il conflitto dal tuo punto di vista... e non sono l'unico.. fattene una ragione


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> scusa ma non riesco proprio a vedere il conflitto dal tuo punto di vista... e non sono l'unico.. fattene una ragione


Un altro po' e c'è anche a chi crederà che l'Ucraina stava per invadere la Russia e per lanciare un'atomica su Mosca.

D'altronde siamo in un mondo libero (noi) ognuno crede a ciò che vuole.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un altro po' e c'è anche a chi crederà che l'Ucraina stava per invadere la Russia e per lanciare un'atomica su Mosca.
> 
> D'altronde siamo in un mondo libero (noi) ognuno crede a ciò che vuole.


No ma l'Ucraina ora è una distesa di cemento di morte e sangue, ma ora sono tutti più felici di prima che Putin li invadesse, giusto ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> No ma l'Ucraina ora è una distesa di cemento di morte e sangue, ma ora sono più felici di prima che Putin li invadesse, giusto ?


E la colpa è di chi invade e ammazza. Non c'è altra giustificazione.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E la colpa è di chi invade e ammazza. Non c'è altra giustificazione.


Si chiama corruzione, riciclaggio e mania di grandezza a scapito della popolazione...

Purtroppo i tempi non erano ancora maturi per un Ucraina Indipendente e Europeista... cavolo tutti lo sapevano..


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2022)

La cosa assurda è che dopo smargiassate tipo mettere entrata Nato e UE nella costituzione non solo non hanno fatto nulla per limare la corruzione ma hanno rovinato i rapporti che avevano con i vicini e hanno fatto presidente un attore russofono protagonista di una serie che dipinge come il 100% della classe politica ucraina siano dei mafiosi oligarchico senza scrupoli.... cioè la visione Zelensky durante la campagna elettorale è peggio della propaganda russa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

Usa convocano tutti gli alleati militari nella base aerea di Ramstein in Germania, il 26 aprile.​


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Usa convocano tutti gli alleati militari nella base aerea di Ramstein in Germania, il 26 aprile.​


É finita. Passate sti ultimi 3 giorni con le vostre famiglie


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É finita. Passate sti ultimi 3 giorni con le vostre famiglie


E aggiungo, farlo a Washington no vero? Sia mai provicare i russi da casa propria, vero bidet?


----------



## Swaitak (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Usa convocano tutti gli alleati militari nella base aerea di Ramstein in Germania, il 26 aprile.​


Convocati pure Pepe Reina e Di Canio per il saluto a Bidet


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É finita. Passate sti ultimi 3 giorni con le vostre famiglie


Per me alzeranno bandiera bianca


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Per me alzeranno bandiera bianca


No, non credo, temo invece che annunceranno l'offensiva alla Russia, condannando tutta Europa alla morte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No, non credo, temo invece che annunceranno l'offensiva alla Russia, condannando tutta Europa alla morte



C'è un elemento di ottimismo: Draghi ha in programma di andare a Kiev a metà maggio.
Stai pur sicuro che in caso di guerra mondiale se ne starà chiuso in un bunker a 100 km sotto terra.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No, non credo, temo invece che annunceranno l'offensiva alla Russia, condannando tutta Europa alla morte


Beh ne vale la pena, mica possiamo renderci deboli davanti la Russia e Putin che poi se non interveniamo conquistano il mondo, giocano a risiko ma nello stesso momento sono ridicoli e hanno un esercito pietoso e stanno facendo una figuraccia e falliscono ogni giorno e poi c’è la Cina che gioca a incularsi tutti e poi c’è l’India perché l’Oriente si ribella all’Occidente e il benessere finirà ecc! Tutto in questa guerra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Beh ne vale la pena, mica possiamo renderci deboli davanti la Russia e Putin* che poi se non interveniamo conquistano il mondo, giocano a risiko ma nello stesso momento sono ridicoli e hanno un esercito pietoso e stanno facendo una figuraccia e falliscono ogni giorno e poi c’è la Cina che gioca a incularsi tutti e poi c’è l’India perché l’Oriente si ribella all’Occidente e il benessere finirà ecc! Tutto in questa guerra



Giusto,molto meglio farci vedere totalmente appecorati agli USA  
Loro ordinano e noi eseguiamo,anche se va contro i nostri (e solo nostri) interessi.

L'importante è rendere felice il padrone.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un elemento di ottimismo: Draghi ha in programma di andare a Kiev a metà maggio.
> Stai pur sicuro che in caso di guerra mondiale se ne starà chiuso in un bunker a 100 km sotto terra.


Draghi può dire ciò che vuole, chi decide son bidet e zelecoso


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto,molto meglio farci vedere totalmente appecorati agli USA
> Loro ordinano e noi eseguiamo,anche se va contro i nostri (e solo nostri) interessi.
> 
> L'importante è rendere felice il padrone.





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh ne vale la pena, mica possiamo renderci deboli davanti la Russia e Putin che poi se non interveniamo conquistano il mondo, giocano a risiko ma nello stesso momento sono ridicoli e hanno un esercito pietoso e stanno facendo una figuraccia e falliscono ogni giorno e poi c’è la Cina che gioca a incularsi tutti e poi c’è l’India perché l’Oriente si ribella all’Occidente e il benessere finirà ecc! Tutto in questa guerra



No, infatti, meglio morire subito in quanto colpevoli dei morti in Ucraina come narra l'idiota comico


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2022)

Macron non si è detto contrario all'invio di armi e in ogni caso dovrebbe spiegarci COME parlare con Putin visto che lui è stato bellamente preso per il culo dal medesimo fino alla mattina stessa dell'invasione.

Scholz invece si trova semplicemente nell'imbarazzo di dover fare i conti con le scellerate scelte del recente passato che hanno legato la Germania mani e piedi al gas russo, oltre che con lo scandalo della governatrice SPD del Meclemburgo. 

E' stato criticato dalla sua stessa maggioranza, compresi i Verdi, forse il partito più pacifista in Europa, che sono a favore - come del resto la maggioranza dell'opinione pubblica - all'invio di armi.


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scholz rilascia un'intervista esclusiva a Dir Spiegel, di cui è uscita un'anticipazione:
> 
> "Sto facendo di tutto per evitare una escalation con la Nato e gli USA che possa condurre a una terza guerra mondiale. Ci smarchiamo da questo approccio.
> Non ci dev’essere una guerra nucleare. È molto importante valutare ogni passaggio con molta attenzione e coordinarci strettamente l’uno con l’altro perché le conseguenze di un singolo errore sarebbero drammatiche*.*
> ...


Fortunatamente Macron dovrebbe farcela abbastanza agevolmente, con la Le Pen la Francia diventerebbe una specie di califfato russo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Il problema è che ora non si può più tornare indietro. Bisognava ignorare la Russia e fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, prepararsi in 4/5 anni a distaccarsi lato energetico da loro, poi embargo totale serio. Strepitare come le checche ora ci ha messo su una strada senza uscita dove perderemo soltanto in un modo o nell'altro. Se l'EU continua ad avere rapporti con la Russia fa una figura veramente infima, si mostrerebbe veramente un'ameba, d'altro canto tenere il punto vuol dire disastro economico e povertà per tantissima gente.

E' veramente stato da fessi questo interventismo del menga e tutte le sparate a pene duro per fare gli sboroni.


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un altro po' e c'è anche a chi crederà che l'Ucraina stava per invadere la Russia e per lanciare un'atomica su Mosca.
> 
> D'altronde siamo in un mondo libero (noi) ognuno crede a ciò che vuole.


È troppo banale dire che qui da noi ognuno può esprimere il suo punto di vista mentre in Russia ti becchi 15 anni se dici guerra al posto di operazione speciale?


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Macron non si è detto contrario all'invio di armi e in ogni caso dovrebbe spiegarci COME parlare con Putin visto che lui è stato bellamente preso per il culo dal medesimo fino alla mattina stessa dell'invasione.
> 
> Scholz invece si trova semplicemente nell'imbarazzo di dover fare i conti con le scellerate scelte del recente passato che hanno legato la Germania mani e piedi al gas russo, oltre che con lo scandalo della governatrice SPD del Meclemburgo.
> 
> E' stato criticato dalla sua stessa maggioranza, compresi i Verdi, forse il partito più pacifista in Europa, che sono a favore - come del resto la maggioranza dell'opinione pubblica - all'invio di armi.


Boh. Io rimango basito.
Come si potrà credere in futuro a quello che dira Putin ?
E se dovesse papparsi tutto l'est del ucraina, poi come vorrebbe continuare a vivere e a fare scambi con quel paese?
Cosa dovrebbero fare chi ha perso un figlio, un padre... Chi ha avuto una moglie stuprata?

Penso che non si potrà dimenticare tutto questo in meno di 2 generazioni.

Non si può tornare indietro.

Facciamo che Hitler abbia ritirato tutti i suoi uomini e sia tornato in Germania prima dello sbarco in Normandia, non e che avremmo fatto come se non fosse successo nulla.

Con la Germania abbiamo ricominciato a dialogare e fare affari PERCHE HITLER non c'era più.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' stato criticato dalla sua stessa maggioranza, compresi i Verdi, forse il partito più pacifista in Europa, che sono a favore - come del resto la maggioranza dell'opinione pubblica - all'invio di armi.


quale partito pacifista...questi non mettono in discussione una virgola di quel che accade nel mondo.
sono i partiti di opposizione come AFD e Linke ad essere contro l'interventismo.

Scholz ha detto giustamente che lui si trova là per far ciò che è meglio per la Germania


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ora non si può più tornare indietro. Bisognava ignorare la Russia e fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, prepararsi in 4/5 anni a distaccarsi lato energetico da loro, poi embargo totale serio. Strepitare come le checche ora ci ha messo su una strada senza uscita dove perderemo soltanto in un modo o nell'altro. Se l'EU continua ad avere rapporti con la Russia fa una figura veramente infima, si mostrerebbe veramente un'ameba, d'altro canto tenere il punto vuol dire disastro economico e povertà per tantissima gente.
> 
> *E' veramente stato da fessi questo interventismo del menga e tutte le sparate a pene duro per fare gli sboroni.*



Vallo a spiegare a tutti quelli che si bagnano per un ipotetico ingresso in guerra contro la cattivissima russia.
Bisognava stare secchi e pesti al nostro posto e invece..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale partito pacifista...questi non mettono in discussione una virgola di quel che accade nel mondo.
> sono i partiti di opposizione come AFD e Linke ad essere contro l'interventismo.


sono un partito tradizionalmente ultrapacifista come quasi tutti quelli dell'estrema sinistra.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto,molto meglio farci vedere totalmente appecorati agli USA
> Loro ordinano e noi eseguiamo,anche se va contro i nostri (e solo nostri) interessi.
> 
> L'importante è rendere felice il padrone.


Si ma gli usa sono i cali dell’Occidente  
Diciamo che noi siamo la loro Bielorussia


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No, infatti, meglio morire subito in quanto colpevoli dei morti in Ucraina come narra l'idiota comico


Eh si è colpa nostra. Dovevamo morire noi al posto loro


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma gli usa sono i cali dell’Occidente
> *Diciamo che noi siamo la loro Bielorussia *



Con l’aggravante che non siamo confinanti con gli USA.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Boh. Io rimango basito.
> Come si potrà credere in futuro a quello che dira Putin ?
> E se dovesse papparsi tutto l'est del ucraina, poi come vorrebbe continuare a vivere e a fare scambi con quel paese?
> Cosa dovrebbero fare chi ha perso un figlio, un padre... Chi ha avuto una moglie stuprata?
> ...


Hiroito è rimasto in Giappone fino alla morte e abbiamo fatto come se nulla fosse, in primis gli americani con loro.
Detto questo, pensi che se muoia Putin tutto migliori? Ne verrà un altro uguale. Semplicemente si starà in una guerra fredda fino a nuovi accadimenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con l’aggravante che non siamo confinanti con gli USA.



L'aggravante è che fingiamo di non avere padroni


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sono un partito tradizionalmente ultrapacifista come quasi tutti quelli dell'estrema sinistra.


lo sono stati in passato, ora per stare al governo hanno rimangiato tutto già l'anno scorso in campagna elettorale tanto che si parlava di svolta "post pacifista" del partito
ci sono gli impegni internazionali da mantenere, non puoi fare il pacifista nella NATO quando gli Stati Uniti spingono a investire sempre di più per non essere costretti ad accollarsi tutto loro e ci sono gli interventi all'estero


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma gli usa sono i cali dell’Occidente
> Diciamo che noi siamo la loro Bielorussia


un po' estremo come paragone.

Vero che siamo tradizionalmente provincia dell'impero, abbiamo le basi, la sudditanza culturale, etc...è innegabile-
Ma è anche vero che in Occidente siamo l'anello debole, quelli con la maggiore avversione al liberalismo democratico nell'opinione pubblica e nell'arco parlamentare e quelli maggiormente infettati dalla cyberpropaganda russa (non a caso alle ultime elezioni abbiamo eletto una maggioranza euroscettica di partiti finanziati da Mosca). E non è un caso neppure che in Europa siamo quelli più ammanicati economicamente con Mosca subito dopo la Germania.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo sono stati in passato, ora per stare al governo hanno rimangiato tutto già l'anno scorso in campagna elettorale tanto che si parlava di svolta "post pacifista" del partito
> ci sono gli impegni internazionali da mantenere, non puoi fare il pacifista nella NATO.


va bene, come vuoi, non è un punto dirimente.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'aggravante è che fingiamo di non avere padroni



Quello che non conviene vedere non si vede.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Boh. Io rimango basito.
> *Come si potrà credere in futuro a quello che dira Putin ?*
> E se dovesse papparsi tutto l'est del ucraina, poi come vorrebbe continuare a vivere e a fare scambi con quel paese?
> Cosa dovrebbero fare chi ha perso un figlio, un padre... Chi ha avuto una moglie stuprata?
> ...


Premesso che fondamentalmente concordo col tuo ragionamento, ma ti rigiro la parte in grassetto, chi può fidarsi dell'Ue e dell'Italia dopo i 2 anni di porcate con la pandemia? Ci tengo a precisare che in piena emergenza, visti come appestati dall'UE ci furono bloccate pure mascherine pagate e destinate a noi. Giusto per sottolineare per chi stiamo rischiando le bombe sul coppino. E ripeto il tuo discorso é pure condivisibile, non sto contestando te


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> un po' estremo come paragone.
> 
> Vero che siamo tradizionalmente provincia dell'impero, abbiamo le basi, la sudditanza culturale, etc...è innegabile-
> Ma è anche vero che in Occidente siamo l'anello debole, quelli con la maggiore avversione al liberalismo democratico nell'opinione pubblica e nell'arco parlamentare e quelli maggiormente infettati dalla cyberpropaganda russa (non a caso alle ultime elezioni abbiamo eletto una maggioranza euroscettica di partiti finanziati da Mosca). E non è un caso neppure che in Europa siamo quelli più ammanicati economicamente con Mosca subito dopo la Germania.


Certo che è estremo come paragone ma credimi che ci sta tutto. Abbiamo sicuramente tanti difetti ma il peggiore è non avete voce in capitolo mai a livello internazionale e ormai anche domestico perché subiamo sempre e sistematicamente le imposizioni di Ue e Usa. Siamo semplicemente dei vassalli senza potere proprio come la Bielorussia con la Russia. Ma quale sarebbe la cyber propaganda russa? Ma se siamo governati continuamente governati da quel cancro del
Pd totalmente appecorati a ue e usa? Questa è la nostra rovina


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Boh. Io rimango basito.
> Come si potrà credere in futuro a quello che dira Putin ?
> E se dovesse papparsi tutto l'est del ucraina, poi come vorrebbe continuare a vivere e a fare scambi con quel paese?
> Cosa dovrebbero fare chi ha perso un figlio, un padre... Chi ha avuto una moglie stuprata?
> ...


Io mi preoccuperei più della Cina...che sta assorbendo tutte le nostre tecnologie e cyber tecnologie.. altro che Putin..poi vedrete!


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hiroito è rimasto in Giappone fino alla morte e abbiamo fatto come se nulla fosse, in primis gli americani con loro.
> Detto questo, pensi che se muoia Putin tutto migliori? Ne verrà un altro uguale. Semplicemente si starà in una guerra fredda fino a nuovi accadimenti


Il paragone con il Giappone ci sta fino ad un certo punto. Ma ok dai ci può stare.
Se muore Putin poi dipende da chi andrà a governare. Purtroppo non credo che andrà automaticamente meglio. Anzi, come dici e molto probabile che c'è ne sia un altro che la pensa allo stesso modo.
Difficilmente potrebbe essere peggio ma non è escluso.

Quando senti quelli nella Duma... Stiamo freschi.
Però intanto fuori uno hai una speranza che l'altro sia meglio.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Aprile 2022)

Nulla di nuovo sia chiaro (chi ha letto i miei post precedenti sa che avevo dato per scontata questa intenzione, a prescindere dal fatto che ci riescano o meno), ma spero che apra gli occhi a qualcuno. Lo ripeto, non è il fatto che ci riescano il vero problema, come non è il fatto che abbiano o meno le forze per minacciare la Finlandia inviando le truppe al confine (altra notizia di oggi), ma quello che ormai la politica estera della Russia è passata da celata a palese: minacciare militarmente per ottenere territori O condizionare la politica di altri stati.

Accettare questa cosa è pericoloso e, soprattutto, un'insulto ai valori occidentali ed è per questo (non per la paura che davvero Putin giochi a Risiko) che non è possibile accettare passivamente la politica estera di Putin.

*Il comandante ad interim del distretto militare centrale russo, Rustam Minnekayev, citato dalle agenzie di stampa russe Interfax e Tass ha affermato che "dall'inizio della seconda fase dell'operazione speciale, iniziata due giorni fa, uno degli obiettivi dell'esercito russo è stato quello di stabilire il pieno controllo del Donbass e dell'Ucraina meridionale", aggiungendo che le loro azioni "garantiranno anche l'apertura di un corridoio terrestre verso la Crimea (Moldavia)"*


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Vedo tutti preoccupati per il futuro della Russia con Putin... Sarò tonto io ma per come è messo mi stupirei se avesse ancora 2 anni da vivere


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo che è estremo come paragone ma credimi che ci sta tutto. Abbiamo sicuramente tanti difetti ma il peggiore è non avete voce in capitolo mai a livello internazionale e ormai anche domestico perché subiamo sempre e sistematicamente le imposizioni di Ue e Usa. Siamo semplicemente dei vassalli senza potere proprio come la Bielorussia con la Russia. Ma quale sarebbe la cyber propaganda russa? Ma se siamo governati continuamente governati da quel cancro del
> Pd totalmente appecorati a ue e usa? Questa è la nostra rovina


La propaganda russa e i "partenariati" con Mosca di Lega e 5stelle sono dati di fatto dovumentati. Noi abbiamo sovranità limitata perché non abbiamo difesa. Ma da qui a dire che siamo come la Bielorussia ce ne passa. La Bielorussia è ai livelli di Salò


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> *Il comandante ad interim del distretto militare centrale russo, Rustam Minnekayev, citato dalle agenzie di stampa russe Interfax e Tass ha affermato che "dall'inizio della seconda fase dell'operazione speciale, iniziata due giorni fa, uno degli obiettivi dell'esercito russo è stato quello di stabilire il pieno controllo del Donbass e dell'Ucraina meridionale", aggiungendo che le loro azioni "garantiranno anche l'apertura di un corridoio terrestre verso la Crimea (Moldavia)"*



Gli USA e Zelecoso sapevano che non arrendendosi,Putin alla fine si sarebbe preso tutta la parte meridionale (costiera) dell'Ucraina.
Quando finirà (SE finirà) l'Ucraina non avrà neanche più sbocco sul mare.
Perchè una volta finite le operazioni nel dombass si sposteranno tutte su Odessa


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli USA e Zelecoso sapevano che non arrendendosi,Putin alla fine si sarebbe preso tutta la parte meridionale (costiera) dell'Ucraina.
> Quando finirà (SE finirà) l'Ucraina non avrà neanche più sbocco sul mare.
> Perchè una volta finite le operazioni nel dombass si sposteranno tutte su Odessa



Putin ha puntato la capitale dal giorno 1.

Va benissimo farsi i caxxi propri e non appoggiare l' Ucraina.

Ma credere davvero che Putin abbia orchestrato tutto ciò per il Donbass...e si sarebbe fermato li se l'Ucraina si fosse arresa... anche no


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli USA e Zelecoso sapevano che non arrendendosi,Putin alla fine si sarebbe preso tutta la parte meridionale (costiera) dell'Ucraina.
> Quando finirà (SE finirà) l'Ucraina non avrà neanche più sbocco sul mare.
> Perchè una volta finite le operazioni nel dombass si sposteranno tutte su Odessa



Perchè arrendendosi quando Kiev era accerchiata di sicuro Putin avrebbe accettato il Donbass e tutti amici come prima giusto?

A prescindere da questo, non più tardi di qualche ora fa, leggevo su questo Forum che pensare a Putin che invade la Moldavia è paranoia...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin ha puntato la capitale dal giorno 1.
> 
> Va benissimo farsi i caxxi propri e non appoggiare l' Ucraina.
> 
> Ma credere davvero che Putin abbia orchestrato tutto ciò per il Donbass...e si sarebbe fermato li se l'Ucraina si fosse arresa... anche no



Intanto potevano trattare proprio per dimostrare che era Putin stesso a non voler alcun accordo.
Invece così facendo hanno lasciato un piccolo dubbio.
Del resto,come potevano arrendersi se l'intero occidente suggeriva al comico che l'ucraina poteva vincere  

P.S Siamo quasi arrivati a 2 mesi di guerra e l'unico (l'unico tra i leader mondiali) a sostenere che la Russia potrebbe vincere è stato Boris Jhonson qualche giorno fa.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin ha puntato la capitale dal giorno 1.
> 
> Va benissimo farsi i caxxi propri e non appoggiare l' Ucraina.
> 
> Ma credere davvero che Putin abbia orchestrato tutto ciò per il Donbass...e si sarebbe fermato li se l'Ucraina si fosse arresa... anche no


quindi la capitale di un paese mobilitato alla guerra si prende con i paracadutisti dell'aeroporto fuori città e qualche migliaio di persone nella regione contro un esercito superiore in numero asserragliato con tutte le armi ?
bombardamenti ridotti al minimo.
non hanno sfruttato neanche l'alleato bielorusso a dovere.
cercavano solo di decapitare la leadership, non era intenzione radere al suolo la città e occuparla


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi la capitale di un paese mobilitato alla guerra si prende con i paracadutisti dell'aeroporto fuori città e qualche migliaio di persone nella regione contro un esercito superiore in numero asserragliato con tutte le armi ?
> bombardamenti ridotti al minimo.
> non hanno sfruttato neanche l'alleato bielorusso a dovere.
> cercavano solo di decapitare la leadership, non era intenzione radere al suolo la città e occuparla


Penso ci sia un limite anche a mistificare la realtà per portare acqua al “proprio” mulino onestamente… ciò che dici non corrisponde assolutamente al vero. La Russia ha schierato una quantità di mezzi e uomini nell’assalto a Kiev enorme e l’obbiettivo era chiaro e dichiarato (richieste all’esercito Ucraino di arrendersi e deporre il governo per evitare la presa militare della città comprese).


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Penso ci sia un limite anche a mistificare la realtà per portare acqua al “proprio” mulino onestamente… ciò che dici non corrisponde assolutamente al vero. La Russia ha schierato una quantità di mezzi e uomini nell’assalto a Kiev enorme e l’obbiettivo era chiaro e dichiarato (richieste all’esercito Ucraino di arrendersi e deporre il governo per evitare la presa militare della città comprese).


ci sono una miriade di addetti ai lavori che stanno dicendo dal primo giorno non avessero alcuna possibilità di prendere la capitale con quei numeri e mezzi sul campo contro gli indigeni tutti a difesa di Kiev


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono una miriade di addetti ai lavori che stanno dicendo dal primo giorno non avessero alcuna possibilità di prendere la capitale con quei numeri e mezzi sul campo


Infatti sono andati a fare una scampagnata, hanno fatto morire qualche migliaio di loro soldati, hanno sterminato civili e distrutto intere cittadine per divertimento, si sa, sono strani questi Russi. Mettere in dubbio anche che Putin avesse l’obbiettivo (dichiarato) di prendere Kiev e deporre io governo è davvero negare la realtà. Lui stesso lo ha CHIARAMENTE dichiarato.


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il paragone con il Giappone ci sta fino ad un certo punto. Ma ok dai ci può stare.
> Se muore Putin poi dipende da chi andrà a governare. Purtroppo non credo che andrà automaticamente meglio. Anzi, come dici e molto probabile che c'è ne sia un altro che la pensa allo stesso modo.
> Difficilmente potrebbe essere peggio ma non è escluso.
> 
> ...


Eltsin era un ubriacone ricattabile....e tanto affidabile non era dato che ha invaso la Moldavia assieme all'ucraina (all'epoca l'occidente si occupava solo di infiltrare gli oligarchi con mafiosetti vari), ma era un periodo irripetibile....fosse gente come navalny a fare da opposizione Putin avrebbe moltiplicato le cene ad Arcore e le leccate a Bush.....gli oppositori sono sempre più"avventurosi" di quelli che stanno al governo.
Per me bisognerà considerare ogni leader di quella zona come se fosse un leader cinese e dare per scontato che anche quando fa aperture vuole metterci la fregatura in mezzo.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perchè arrendendosi quando Kiev era accerchiata di sicuro Putin avrebbe accettato il Donbass e tutti amici come prima giusto?
> 
> A prescindere da questo, non più tardi di qualche ora fa, leggevo su questo Forum che pensare a Putin che invade la Moldavia è paranoia...


E lo è, ribadisco.
Dato che sono ridicoli, militarmente penosi e che falliscono ogni giorno si, è paranoia. TOTALE


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Infatti sono andati a fare una scampagnata, hanno fatto morire qualche migliaio di loro soldati, hanno sterminato civili e distrutto intere cittadine per divertimento, si sa, sono strani questi Russi. Mettere in dubbio anche che Putin avesse l’obbiettivo (dichiarato) di prendere Kiev e deporre io governo è davvero negare la realtà. Lui stesso lo ha CHIARAMENTE dichiarato.


sei libero di credere che sia stato un errore di valutazione di non si sa bene chi, se da Mosca o dei generali sul campo.
io sono libero di ritenere che se avessero voluto Kiev sarebbe stata distrutta agendo diversamente


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sei libero di credere che sia stato un errore di valutazione di non si sa bene chi, se da Mosca o dei generali sul campo.
> io sono libero di ritenere che se avessero voluto Kiev sarebbe stata distrutta


Ma non c’è dubbio che se avessero voluto l’avrebbero rasa al suolo. Ma Kiev è importante per vari motivi, storici, culturali e politici. Raderla al suolo non serve a nessuno


----------



## Shmuk (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi la capitale di un paese mobilitato alla guerra si prende con i paracadutisti dell'aeroporto fuori città e qualche migliaio di persone nella regione contro un esercito superiore in numero asserragliato con tutte le armi ?
> bombardamenti ridotti al minimo.
> non hanno sfruttato neanche l'alleato bielorusso a dovere.
> cercavano solo di decapitare la leadership, non era intenzione radere al suolo la città e occuparla



Sì, e quindi il famoso convoglio di 60km in realtà era un caravanserraglio.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Bundesbank nel bollettino mensile di oggi ha messo in guardia sui disastri dell'embargo sul gas russo


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E lo è, ribadisco.
> Dato che sono ridicoli, militarmente penosi e che falliscono ogni giorno si, è paranoia. TOTALE


La Moldavia è una passeggiata invaderla.....grazie all'intervento occidentale che ha portato la guerra totale adesso la Russia avrà continuità territoriale con la Transnistria....siamo con le mani legate quando potevamo appoggiare la Romania facendo la fusione Moldavia-Romania e si potevano riprendere le coste romene attorno ad Odessa.
Comunque può darsi che la situazione sia solo temporanea.....ce lo vedo Zelensky a fine guerra "Beh adesso datemi i 7 miliardi al mese che mi avete promesso" e l'ovvio rifiuto usa "In che modo questo indebolirebbe i russi?"....il tutto finirebbe con gli ucraini che si ammazzano pure nella capitale a vicenda e che perdono pezzi pure ad ovest. Per me è impensabile che passi la linea Ursula di fare un piano Marshall in Ucraina considerata la storia da banderuola di quello stato e soprattutto della malafede UE
visto come hanno *aiutato* la Grecia che stava sinceramente dalla parte della UE.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bundesbank nel bollettino mensile di oggi ha messo in guardia sui disastri dell'embargo sul gas russo



Finirà la guerra prima che diano l' embargo  

Magari mi sbaglierò, ma finché non trovano il gas che manca, non ci sarà alcun embargo.

Nessuno stato andrà a scatafascio per rinunciare al gas.

Non si andrà oltre le ganasce al condizionatore per noi poveracci accaldati.

Magari mi sbaglio, ripeto, ma spero di no.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finirà la guerra prima che diano l' embargo
> 
> Magari mi sbaglierò, ma finché non trovano il gas che manca, non ci sarà alcun embargo.
> 
> ...


due giorni fa abbiamo sentito Cingolani dire "Secondo me per motivi etici ora bisognerebbe rinuciare al gas russo"

quando si "ragiona" così è finita e vale tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E lo è, ribadisco.
> Dato che sono ridicoli, militarmente penosi e che falliscono ogni giorno si, è paranoia. TOTALE



Io francamente non capisco come Putin - visto che la forza militare russa è considerata così scarsa da non riuscire a prendersi l’Ucraina - possa essere ritenuto capace di attaccare un membro della NATO sapendo che verrebbe annientato da chi non aspetta altro che una motivazione per eliminarlo.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> due giorni fa abbiamo sentito Cingolani dire "Secondo me per motivi etici ora bisognerebbe rinuciare al gas russo"
> 
> quando si "ragiona" così è finita e vale tutto.



Ma si a parole si, anzi, non gli si puo dar torto.

Ma poi c' è la realtà, non si può rinunciare di botto al 40% di gas.

Io son disposto a fare l' inverno con 18 gradi in casa, l'estate col condizionatore al minimo.
Non morirò, risparmierò pure.

Ma non possono toccare il lavoro, e probabilmente quello assorbe la quota maggiore del gas che usiamo.
Perché da li poi nascerebbero effetti a catena e abbastanza devastanti, direi anche controproducenti sull' effetto che vorrebbero ottenere.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Orsini, per la prima volta ieri non presente da Formigli, oggi scatenato sui social contro il PD

stasera presente da Scanzi, ma non riesco a seguire una trasmissione condotta da lui...

comunque leggendo fb, dovrebbe aver accusato il PD di essere il partito più amante della guerra in Italia che attacca qualunque soggetto non si schieri dalla sua parte e Letta il meno attivo per la pace


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Una battuta (copiata) per quelli che odiano gli USA e sono contro il rifornire di armi gli Ucraini:

Se avessimo dato armi agli Indiani d' America per difendersi, oggi non saremmo in questa situazione


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

*Il Tempo: Draghi non ha scelto la pace ma i condizionatori  *



>


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Moldavia è una passeggiata invaderla.....grazie all'intervento occidentale che ha portato la guerra totale adesso la Russia avrà continuità territoriale con la Transnistria....siamo con le mani legate quando potevamo appoggiare la Romania facendo la fusione Moldavia-Romania e si potevano riprendere le coste romene attorno ad Odessa.
> Comunque può darsi che la situazione sia solo temporanea.....ce lo vedo Zelensky a fine guerra "Beh adesso datemi i 7 miliardi al mese che mi avete promesso" e l'ovvio rifiuto usa "In che modo questo indebolirebbe i russi?"....il tutto finirebbe con gli ucraini che si ammazzano pure nella capitale a vicenda e che perdono pezzi pure ad ovest. Per me è impensabile che passi la linea Ursula di fare un piano Marshall in Ucraina considerata la storia da banderuola di quello stato e soprattutto della malafede UE
> visto come hanno *aiutato* la Grecia che stava sinceramente dalla parte della UE.


I 7 miliardi non li vedranno mai, mi pare chiaro. Alla fine della guerra in un modo o nell’altro, l’ucraina rimarrà devastata


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una battuta (copiata) per quelli che odiano gli USA e sono contro il rifornire di armi gli Ucraini:
> 
> Se avessimo dato armi agli Indiani d' America per difendersi, oggi non saremmo in questa situazione








Rip....


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> due giorni fa abbiamo sentito Cingolani dire "Secondo me per motivi etici ora bisognerebbe rinuciare al gas russo"
> 
> quando si "ragiona" così è finita e vale tutto.


Allora per altrettanti motivi etici dovremmo rinunciare al gas dell’Algeria, del Congo, dell’egitto, dell’Azerbaigian ecc
Tutte nazioni dittatoriali e non democratiche


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo: Draghi non ha scelto la pace ma i condizionatori  *




Non credo che Draghi si occupi dei condizionatori da sostituire.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io francamente non capisco come Putin - visto che la forza militare russa è considerata così scarsa da non riuscire a prendersi l’Ucraina - possa essere ritenuto capace di attaccare un membro della NATO sapendo che verrebbe annientato da chi non aspetta altro che una motivazione per eliminarlo.


Ah guarda, non so rispondere. Dovremmo chiedere a chi pensa che Putin giochi a risiko..


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo che Draghi si occupi dei condizionatori da sostituire.


ci sarà qualche sottoposto che refrigera la sua stanza e il corridoio dove passa, pena lesa maestà

comunque mi è venuto in mente il sottosegretario Mulè alla Difesa:

*"Ogni goccia di sudore quest'estate sarà una goccia di sangue in meno in Ucraina"*


che frasi ad effetto studiano questi, non dormono la notte


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sarà qualche sottoposto che refrigera la sua stanza e il corridoio dove passa, pena lesa maestà
> 
> comunque mi è venuto in mente il sottosegretario Mulè alla Difesa:
> 
> *"Ogni goccia di sudore quest'estate sarà una goccia di sangue in meno in Ucraina"*




Ci sono personaggi che contano molto meno o nulla che fruiscono di privilegi assurdi. 
Sinceramente a me interessa avere un Governo composto da gente competente ed autorevole che faccia sempre gli interessi dell’Italia, se occorre anche mettendosi contro gli “alleati“.


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2022)

Ecco le linee guida EU per..

"ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2117



Questa è la UE. Produce volantini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2117



Non dovete farmi vedere queste cose... perché poi sono obbligato a fare il contrario.
Già solo a vedere i disegnini e gli schemini da scuola di prima elementare mi sale il crimine e divento anarchico.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2117



Fosse stata solo per "salvare il pianeta" sarebbe pure stata accettabile


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io francamente non capisco come Putin - visto che la forza militare russa è considerata così scarsa da non riuscire a prendersi l’Ucraina - possa essere ritenuto capace di attaccare un membro della NATO sapendo che verrebbe annientato da chi non aspetta altro che una motivazione per eliminarlo.



Stai banalmente rispondendo a qualcosa che nessuno ha pensato o detto.
Nessuno (o quasi) crede che la Russia abbia la forza militare per invadere una nazione NATO, ma la gravità del comportamento è comunque enorme per 3 ragioni:

- In ogni caso, l'accettare che uno stato occidentale debba prendere le proprie decisioni sotto la minaccia delle armi (a prescindere dal fatto che la minaccia sia più o meno concreta) è assurdo nel 2022 e NON può essere accettato dalla NATO e da tutti i cittadini Europei per quanto mi riguarda.

- Ci sono nazioni non nella NATO che possono ancora essere "incluse" in questa follia imperialista di Putin, la Moldavia è una di queste (obbiettivo ad oggi dichiarato, voglio ricordarlo). Se per voi è normale, per me (e per la maggior parte dei cittadini Europei) non lo è.

- Putin ha dimostrato scarsa lucidità e problemi strutturali dell'apparato di Intelligence / Militare (vi piaccia o no, è un dato di fatto, le previsioni erano TOTALMENTE sbagliate e l'epurazione interna ne è la dimostrazione, non bastassero i fatti). Un dittatore con queste due caratteristiche può arrivare alla decisione estrema dell'utilizzo degli armamenti nucleari e li lo scenario cambia radicalmente.

Partendo da questo presupposto posso accettare (non condividere) chi preferisce stare a guardare e "consegnare" una vittoria che è l'insulto ai nostri valori alla Russia, ma non posso capire chi nega lo stato di fatto, che è quello descritto sopra.


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non dovete farmi vedere queste cose... perché poi sono obbligato a fare il contrario.
> Già solo a vedere i disegnini e gli schemini da scuola di prima elementare mi sale il crimine e divento anarchico.


Sembra già tutto programmato


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2117


Dunque:
L’aria condizionata a casa mia starà a 16 gradi, non me ne frega nulla del resto.
La macchina la uso come e quanto mi pare e in autostrada non vado a 30 km/h 
Il resto è roba da depensante


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sembra già tutto programmato



Si. O meno romanticamente sembra che un idiota a capo di una potenza nucleare abbia deciso di invadere uno stato confinante ed essendo questo stato fornitore di buona parte dell'Europa per quanto riguarda il gas ci sarà la necessità di risparmiarne per esserne meno dipendenti nell'immediato. Non potendo ridurre il gas necessario all'industria, l'unico modo per limitare il consumo è un'attenzione dei privati alla diminuzione (che in ogni caso male non fa).

Certo, è meno romantico di pensare che il nuovo ordine mondiale aveva programmato tutto...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Stai banalmente rispondendo a qualcosa che nessuno ha pensato o detto.
> Nessuno (o quasi) crede che la Russia abbia la forza militare per invadere una nazione NATO, ma la gravità del comportamento è comunque enorme per 3 ragioni:
> 
> - In ogni caso, l'accettare che uno stato occidentale debba prendere le proprie decisioni sotto la minaccia delle armi (a prescindere dal fatto che la minaccia sia più o meno concreta) è assurdo nel 2022 e NON può essere accettato dalla NATO e da tutti i cittadini Europei per quanto mi riguarda.
> ...



Concordo, belle considerazioni.

Anche se più o meno saranno tutti d' accordo, semplicemente in alcuni credono che nonostante tutto, anche se non bellissimo dal punto di vista morale meglio farsi i fatti propri che si campa cent'anni.

La verità è che non doveva fare sto atto la Russia e non saremmo nemmeno stati qui a porci il problema.

Adesso, possiamo raccontercela quanto vogliamo, ma non c è alcuna soluzione perfetta.
Resta comunque un gran casino.
Che partecipi o ignori, che sanzioni o che continui a farci affari, tutte le opzioni hanno lati positivi e lati negativi


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dunque:
> L’aria condizionata a casa mia starà a 16 gradi, non me ne frega nulla del resto.
> La macchina la uso come e quanto mi pare e in autostrada non vado a 30 km/h
> Il resto è roba da depensante



Fai quello che vuoi, ma anche se sei sicurissimo delle ragioni che hanno portato a questo (beato te), il torto (in caso di reale mancanza di gas) lo fai solo ai tuoi concittadini e alle aziende (indirettamente, anche a te), non certo a quelli che tu credi essere dietro a tutto. 

Per essere un po' più terra-terra, se mancasse un giorno la benzina uno può lamentarsi fin che vuole (e forse anche a ragione) con chi ha preso le decisioni che portano alla situazione, ma dato che le fonti di energie non si creano e oltre un certo limite nemmeno si comprano, se ti dicono che devi usare meno la macchina per lasciare la benzina alle ambulanze e tu tieni la macchina accesa fuori dal bar per protesta o pigrizia, il torto lo fai a chi muore senza essere soccorso, non ai governanti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Stai banalmente rispondendo a qualcosa che nessuno ha pensato o detto.
> Nessuno (o quasi) crede che la Russia abbia la forza militare per invadere una nazione NATO, ma la gravità del comportamento è comunque enorme per 3 ragioni:
> 
> - In ogni caso, l'accettare che uno stato occidentale debba prendere le proprie decisioni sotto la minaccia delle armi (a prescindere dal fatto che la minaccia sia più o meno concreta) è assurdo nel 2022 e NON può essere accettato dalla NATO e da tutti i cittadini Europei per quanto mi riguarda.
> ...



Grazie, accolgo sempre positivamente chi vuole ragionare.
La domanda finale è sempre la stessa.
Per non insultare i valori occidentali cosa si può fare di più per l’Ucraina? 
Pensi che fornire più armi porterà alla vittoria Zelensky?


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, belle considerazioni.
> 
> Anche se più o meno saranno tutti d' accordo, semplicemente in alcuni credono che nonostante tutto, anche se non bellissimo dal punto di vista morale meglio farsi i fatti propri che si campa cent'anni.
> 
> ...


Tutto vero... infatti personalmente accetto anche le idee più distanti dalla mia (e ne leggo veramente tante qui..), ma non capisco chi, per aver ragione, modifica la realtà o trova interessi impossibili in quello che succede pur di rovesciare la natura di questa invasione.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie, accolgo sempre positivamente chi vuole ragionare.
> La domanda finale è sempre la stessa.
> Per non insultare i valori occidentali cosa si può fare di più per l’Ucraina?
> Pensi che fornire più armi porterà alla vittoria Zelensky?



Credo non si possa fare molto d più, ma credo anche sarebbe sbagliato fare di meno. Sia politicamente, sia eticamente.


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"


poveretti, hanno messo la questione ucraina pure nella giornata per la Terra
manca la vignetta del carbone ecosostenibile perchè anti Putin


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo non si possa fare molto d più, ma credo anche sarebbe sbagliato fare di meno. Sia politicamente, sia eticamente.



Personalmente sono favorevole a quanto fatto fino ad ora per aiutarli ed anche a sostenerli ancora purché si capisca dove vuole arrivare l’Ucraina. Un impegno per condurli ad una vittoria è impossibile.


----------



## Sam (23 Aprile 2022)

Ancora ad evitare la terza guerra mondiale?

Ma come? La Russia non era sull’orlo del fallimento?


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ancora ad evitare la terza guerra mondiale?
> 
> Ma come? La Russia non era sull’orlo del fallimento?



È proprio il fallimento, militare ed economico, che può portare alla scelta “estrema”.. non si capisce perché le due cose dovrebbero essere in contraddizione.. anzi..


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tutto vero... infatti personalmente accetto anche le idee più distanti dalla mia (e ne leggo veramente tante qui..), ma non capisco chi, per aver ragione, modifica la realtà o trova interessi impossibili in quello che succede pur di rovesciare la natura di questa invasione.


io invece non capisco chi cambia narrazione in base al diktat di Washington

Siria invasa ---> Assad assassino

Ucraina invasa ---> Zelensky eroe della resistenza


giusto per fare un esempio, ce ne sono a bizzeffe

quindi c'entra molto relativamente chi sia stato invaso, se questo non incontra altresì il favore dello schieramento dell'Occidente.


altro esempio:

recentissima guerra Armenia-Azerbaijian alle porte d'Europa parimenti e non fregava nulla a nessuno si può dire, territorio sottratto nel silenzio collettivo con migliaia di morti e profughi in barba al diritto internazionale ovviamente.


qui ci si scalda solo per il feticcio Putin, l'ultimo del mondo vecchio prima di pensare al feticcio Xi Jinping del mondo nuovo
solo che non lo si ammette...


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2117


La guerra è stata ben preparata anche per questo, per parlare in certi termini a chi poi deve ubbidire a poco a poco, un grado alla volta, a tutti i dettami di chi però ci ha messi in queste condizioni, sono malefici, il futuro è fatto di emergenze infinite, niente arriva per caso, nemmeno questa guerra i cui mandanti sono quelli che hanno deciso per delle sanzioni e hanno tenuto/stanno tenendo in piedi l'Ucraina con vendita di armi infinita.
Intanto in Italia già 100 k ucraini, oro puro, la cosa che mi fa più ridere è che ci hanno detto che dobbiamo odiare la Russia e adorare gli ucraini, come se i russi prima o poi scomparissero da un giorno all'altro se li odiamo tutti insieme...


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> È proprio il fallimento, militare ed economico, che può portare alla scelta “estrema”.. non si capisce perché le due cose dovrebbero essere in contraddizione.. anzi..


proprio perchè il fallimento non è contemplato dai vertici russi bisognerebbe smettere di armare l'Ucraina e fare sanzioni folli ogni settimana, altrimenti ti avvicini sempre di più alla soluzione finale.
non importa che dai l'impressione di debolezza, meglio salvare il salvabile rispetto a fare a gara del più duro che porta solo ulteriori distruzione e povertà.
ai pochissimi che interessa sinceramente dell'Ucraina, dunque non ai pagliacci che fanno le sfilate con le spillette e altri servi che ne parlano solo per andare contro Putin, dovrebbero capire che più dura e più è tragica per loro.

noi non possiamo ragionare come gli invasi, possiamo permetterci di farlo a mente fredda senza le bombe e pensare alla soluzione migliore per l'Europa
se questa soluzione è in contraddizione con i desiderata di Washington, più interessata a studiare la potenza bellica russa e indebolire Putin, beh pareggiamo i conti di quanto disse il loro responsabile per l'area euro Nuland "Fuck EU" ai tempi di piazza Maidan 2014 e diremo "Fuck USA"


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Fai quello che vuoi, ma anche se sei sicurissimo delle ragioni che hanno portato a questo (beato te), il torto (in caso di reale mancanza di gas) lo fai solo ai tuoi concittadini e alle aziende (indirettamente, anche a te), non certo a quelli che tu credi essere dietro a tutto.
> 
> Per essere un po' più terra-terra, se mancasse un giorno la benzina uno può lamentarsi fin che vuole (e forse anche a ragione) con chi ha preso le decisioni che portano alla situazione, ma dato che le fonti di energie non si creano e oltre un certo limite nemmeno si comprano, se ti dicono che devi usare meno la macchina per lasciare la benzina alle ambulanze e tu tieni la macchina accesa fuori dal bar per protesta o pigrizia, il torto lo fai a chi muore senza essere soccorso, non ai governanti.


Eh?
La colpa sarebbe mia? Raga voi vivete nel mondo al contrario: io devo pagare per le catzate fatte dai politici per seguire gli ideali di cui tanto vi beate? Questa situazione l’hanno creata loro, si sono messi in un vicolo cieco senza avere alternative! Ora ne pagano le conseguenze e di certo io non mi 
limito perché non è un problema mio. Ci pensavano prima.
Ripeto, questa è roba da “depensanti”. Se a voi va bene così, siete liberissimi di soffrire e sacrificarmi. A me non interessa


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo non si possa fare molto d più, ma credo anche sarebbe sbagliato fare di meno. Sia politicamente, sia eticamente.


Mentre per me è sbagliato già tutto quello che abbiamo fatto. Come la mettiamo?


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mentre per me è sbagliato già tutto quello che abbiamo fatto. Come la mettiamo?


Si va ad abitare nel paese dove non sbagliano niente.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io invece non capisco chi cambia narrazione in base al diktat di Washington
> 
> Siria invasa ---> Assad assassino
> 
> ...


Siria invasa ---> Assad assassino 
Assad la responsabilità verso una parte dei suoi cittadini la porta.

Ucraina invasa ---> Zelensky eroe della resistenza
Sarò cieco e appecorato. La verità starà in alto. Non la posso vedere. Ma non credo che Zelensky sia materialmente responsabile della morte di suoi cittadini.

Sulle altre guerre sbagliate degli USA io mi sono chiaramente espresso.
Sulla diversa simpatia che singoli eventi hanno rispetto ad altri pure.

Se devo seguire il tuo pensiero o accusa, allora constato che alcuni argomenti sono tirati in ballo forzatamente. 
Si, ammetto che fra il mainstream delle anime belle alcune cause scaldino i cuori e le tastiere più di altre.
Ma chi sta sul fronte opposto non fa una dichiarazione iniziale in cui dice che ama i sistemi politici autoritari, i suprematisti bianchi etc etc.
Qualcuno parla di altre cause dimenticate dalle anime belle del pensiero debole. Ma lui stesso non le vive come primarie perché, come direbbe zio Donald, sono "shithole countries".
Non ci si può mobilitare per tutto.
Capire le ragioni delle parti può essere complicato.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh?
> La colpa sarebbe mia? Raga voi vivete nel mondo al contrario: io devo pagare per le catzate fatte dai politici per seguire gli ideali di cui tanto vi beate? Questa situazione l’hanno creata loro, si sono messi in un vicolo cieco senza avere alternative! Ora ne pagano le conseguenze e di certo io non mi
> limito perché non è un problema mio. Ci pensavano prima.
> Ripeto, questa è roba da “depensanti”. Se a voi va bene così, siete liberissimi di soffrire e sacrificarmi. A me non interessa


Questa situazione la ha creata Putin, per iniziare, e nessuno ha il manuale di come gestire quella che è di fatto la dichiarazione di terza guerra mondiale (non colta fortunatamente, ma questo ha fatto Putin).

L’esigenza di non dipendere più dalla Russia per le forniture non è un capriccio o una scelta politica (lo sarebbe chiudere il rubinetto domani), ma una necessità, perché uno che è arrivato al punto di comportarsi in politica estera come ha fatto lui (e non parlo solo dell’invasione) è capacissimo di dire domani che se in Germania viene eletto un determinato presidente lui chiude il Gas verso quella nazione, che se l’Italia investe nell’esercito lui raddoppia il prezzo del Gas, che tra 12 mesi la Cina gli compra tutto il gas tramite un vero e presunto nuovo gasdotto costruito a tempo record (e magari neppure è vero, ma la Cina può tranquillamente permetterselo se lo ritenesse vantaggioso) e non lo da più a noi occidentali. Direi che per una volta è meglio anticipare, che dici?

Detto ciò, di chiunque sia la colpa, sono due cose separate. Quando c’è un problema, se non sei parte della soluzione, diventi in automatico parte del problema, che tu abbia ragione o no concettualmente. Stai facendo un torto ai politici, agli USA, a Putin se sprechi energia in un momento di crisi energetica? No, la stai facendo a chi ha più necessità di te, è incolpevole quanto te e rischia di dover chiudere la baracca.


----------



## vota DC (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco le linee guida EU per..
> 
> "ridurre la dipendenza dall'energia russa, sostenere l'Ucraina e salvare il pianeta"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2117


Ottimo. È starship troopers. Ora però voglio le docce miste!


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Intanto la Germania ha dato il via libera a una azienda olandese a trivellare il Mare del Nord...


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo: Draghi non ha scelto la pace ma i condizionatori  *


Ma lui ha chiesto se noi preferiamo la pace o il condizionatore, mica loro, pensavate davvero che lui è compagni avrebbero spento il condizionatore? Eddai su era scontato che i sacrifici saranno solo nostri


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mentre per me è sbagliato già tutto quello che abbiamo fatto. Come la mettiamo?


Liberissimo di pensarla così.
A differenza della Russia siamo un paese libero.
Però sii conscio di essere una piccola minoranza (questo forum da questo punto di vista non è minimamente rappresentativo dello stato d'animo del paese, né sulla guerra né sul covid né sulla politica in generale) e che con ogni probabilità la politica occidentale andrà contro qualunque tuo desiderio nei prossimi mesi e anni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Questa situazione la ha creata Putin, per iniziare, e nessuno ha il manuale di come gestire quella che è di fatto la dichiarazione di terza guerra mondiale (non colta fortunatamente, ma questo ha fatto Putin).
> 
> L’esigenza di non dipendere più dalla Russia per le forniture non è un capriccio o una scelta politica (lo sarebbe chiudere il rubinetto domani), ma una necessità, perché uno che è arrivato al punto di comportarsi in politica estera come ha fatto lui (e non parlo solo dell’invasione) è capacissimo di dire domani che se in Germania viene eletto un determinato presidente lui chiude il Gas verso quella nazione, che se l’Italia investe nell’esercito lui raddoppia il prezzo del Gas, che tra 12 mesi la Cina gli compra tutto il gas tramite un vero e presunto nuovo gasdotto costruito a tempo record (e magari neppure è vero, ma la Cina può tranquillamente permetterselo se lo ritenesse vantaggioso) e non lo da più a noi occidentali. Direi che per una volta è meglio anticipare, che dici?
> 
> Detto ciò, di chiunque sia la colpa, sono due cose separate. Quando c’è un problema, se non sei parte della soluzione, diventi in automatico parte del problema, che tu abbia ragione o no concettualmente. Stai facendo un torto ai politici, agli USA, a Putin se sprechi energia in un momento di crisi energetica? No, la stai facendo a chi ha più necessità di te, è incolpevole quanto te e rischia di dover chiudere la baracca.


Hahahahaha sembra che negli anni precedenti non poteva farlo se voleva  scusa questa è solo paranoia no sense.. semplicemente perché sono anni che questi scenari fantasiosi potevano essere fatti.. poi da uno che ha scelto di non aumentare nemmeno il prezzo stabiliti del gas.

Spegnete il videogame


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hahahahaha sembra che negli anni prima non poteva farlo se voleva  scusa questa è solo paranoia no sense.. semplicemente perché sono anni che questi scenari fantasiosi potevano essere fatti.. poi da uno che ha scelto di non aumentare nemmeno il prezzo stabiliti del gas.
> 
> Spegnete il videogame



Ma sei serio? Il ritenere la Russia un partner inaffidabile sarebbe paranoia? Vorrei vivere nel vostro mondo parallelo…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Il ritenere la Russia un partner inaffidabile sarebbe paranoia? Vorrei vivere nel vostro mondo parallelo…


Serissimo che non lo faranno mai..
per svariati motivi.. cioè se poi il mondo parallelo è non vedersi al tg " la Francia non avrà il gas russo perché non ha vinto la le pen.." bhe mi tengo la mia dimensione perché quello che vedrei se no sarebbe una pagliacciata che nemmeno Italia pronuncerebbe e farebbe sull'atto pratico..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh?
> La colpa sarebbe mia? Raga voi vivete nel mondo al contrario: io devo pagare per le catzate fatte dai politici per seguire gli ideali di cui tanto vi beate? Questa situazione l’hanno creata loro, si sono messi in un vicolo cieco senza avere alternative! Ora ne pagano le conseguenze e di certo io non mi
> limito perché non è un problema mio. Ci pensavano prima.
> Ripeto, questa è roba da “depensanti”. Se a voi va bene così, siete liberissimi di soffrire e sacrificarmi. A me non interessa



Niente,hanno già deciso che la maggioranza degli italiani è favorevole a crepare (in tutti i sensi) per la misera ucraina  
E' proprio il mondo al contrario


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Il ritenere la Russia un partner inaffidabile sarebbe paranoia? Vorrei vivere nel vostro mondo parallelo…



Fino a ieri la Russia era il partner più affidabile che avevamo in campo energetico.
Lo sarebbe anche oggi,ma qualcuno dall'alto ci ha imposto di non fare più affari.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Niente,hanno già deciso che la maggioranza degli italiani è favorevole a crepare (in tutti i sensi) per la misera ucraina
> E' proprio il mondo al contrario



Ma da quando la maggioranza degli italiani viene ascoltata per qualcosa?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma da quando la maggioranza degli italiani viene ascoltata per qualcosa?



Per le caxxate ascoltano sempre la maggioranza degli italiani.
Poi che siano loro a mentire e far intendere che la maggioranza del popolo sia d'accordo,quello è un altro discorso  

Un pò come per il DDL Zan (l'ultimo che mi viene in mente) : "la maggioranza degli italiani è favorevole alla misura"...ma chi ? ma dove ? ma quando ?
Hanno forse fatto un referendum ?

Stessa cosa per l'Ucraina.
Se dovessero far decidere agli italiani,tra l'invio delle armi al comico e ai nazisti di azov e altri aiuti,salterebbe fuori una bella batosta storica sia per il governo sia per quelli a cui prudono le mani per scendere sul campo di battaglia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si va ad abitare nel paese dove non sbagliano niente.


Io abito in questo paese


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Questa situazione la ha creata Putin, per iniziare, e nessuno ha il manuale di come gestire quella che è di fatto la dichiarazione di terza guerra mondiale (non colta fortunatamente, ma questo ha fatto Putin).
> 
> L’esigenza di non dipendere più dalla Russia per le forniture non è un capriccio o una scelta politica (lo sarebbe chiudere il rubinetto domani), ma una necessità, perché uno che è arrivato al punto di comportarsi in politica estera come ha fatto lui (e non parlo solo dell’invasione) è capacissimo di dire domani che se in Germania viene eletto un determinato presidente lui chiude il Gas verso quella nazione, che se l’Italia investe nell’esercito lui raddoppia il prezzo del Gas, che tra 12 mesi la Cina gli compra tutto il gas tramite un vero e presunto nuovo gasdotto costruito a tempo record (e magari neppure è vero, ma la Cina può tranquillamente permetterselo se lo ritenesse vantaggioso) e non lo da più a noi occidentali. Direi che per una volta è meglio anticipare, che dici?
> 
> Detto ciò, di chiunque sia la colpa, sono due cose separate. Quando c’è un problema, se non sei parte della soluzione, diventi in automatico parte del problema, che tu abbia ragione o no concettualmente. Stai facendo un torto ai politici, agli USA, a Putin se sprechi energia in un momento di crisi energetica? No, la stai facendo a chi ha più necessità di te, è incolpevole quanto te e rischia di dover chiudere la baracca.


E non me ne frega nulla perché sta situazione non l’ho creata io e la sto subendo. Mi spiace ma è così.

Per il resto, ok diversificare è anche giusto ma adesso ci stiamo semplicemente suicidando per andare dietro agli USA che non hanno nessun svantaggio da questa situazione. Noi stiamo facendo i duri non avendo NESSUNA ALTERNATIVA possibile al momento e stiamo creando difficoltà alla nostra nazione e al nostro popolo. Un capolavoro eh
E poi si mò Putin si sveglia una mattina e non ci vende più il gas..ok


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Liberissimo di pensarla così.
> A differenza della Russia siamo un paese libero.
> Però sii conscio di essere una piccola minoranza (questo forum da questo punto di vista non è minimamente rappresentativo dello stato d'animo del paese, né sulla guerra né sul covid né sulla politica in generale) e che con ogni probabilità la politica occidentale andrà contro qualunque tuo desiderio nei prossimi mesi e anni.


Me ne rendo conto. Però voi godere di sta situazione, noi minoranza no. Ho una piccola speranza che questo fronte compatto cada con buona pace delle vostre menate IDEALISTE assurde. Quindi io a casa mia, faccio come mi pare. Voi godete pure per spezzare le reni a Putin e far fallire la Russia eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

*Basta con queste fazioni e queste accuse tra utenti. Sempre le stesse cose, ripetute all'infinito, sempre i soliti avvertimenti.
Ultimo avvertimento per oggi. Poi sapete cosa succede.*


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Di Maio ha dichiarato che l’Italia sarà garante per la sicurezza e la neutralità dell‘ Ucraina.
​


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Di Maio ha dichiarato che l’Italia sarà garante per la sicurezza e la neutralità dell‘ Ucraina.
> ​


Invece che le armi grazie a Giggino invieremo Coca Cola e patatine


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

LA FINLANDIA APPROVA IN PARLAMENTO LA DECISIONE DI ADERIRE ALLA NATO


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Di Maio ha dichiarato che l’Italia sarà garante per la sicurezza e la neutralità dell‘ Ucraina.
> ​


Dopo le armi, l'accoglienza, gli aiuti quindi dobbiamo dargli pure il nostro culo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dopo le armi, l'accoglienza, gli aiuti quindi dobbiamo dargli pure il nostro culo.



Per questo manderemo in avanscoperta tutti quelli favorevoli all'aiuto di una nazione inutile e fallita


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dopo le armi, l'accoglienza, gli aiuti quindi dobbiamo dargli pure il nostro culo.



Non dare suggerimentI…


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per questo manderemo in avanscoperta tutti quelli favorevoli all'aiuto di una nazione inutile e fallita


Ho gia letto in giro robe tipo "mandiamo i no vax" , così come quando si parlò di razionare il gas " solo ai vaccinati" (prima della guerra il suggerimento invece era di mandarci nei forni, come cambiano le cose in un paio di mesi  ), quindi mi aspetto proposte simili da qua in avanti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per questo manderemo in avanscoperta tutti quelli favorevoli all'aiuto di una nazione inutile e fallita



Per me è giusto aiutarli ma a tutto c’è un limite. Ora devono sedersi a trattare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dare suggerimentI…


pure te hai ragione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è giusto aiutarli ma a tutto c’è un limite. Ora devono sedersi a trattare.



Per me no,mi sarei limitato ai soli aiuti umanitari,stop.
Non gli dobbiamo niente,niente e poi ancora niente.
E sai cosa ? Ancora niente.

E poi siamo proprio una nazione ipocrita.
Sanzioniamo i russi e stronchiamo gli affari miliardari solamente perchè i kattivonih hanno aggredito l'ugrainah!

Eppure non mi pare che abbiamo stroncato relazioni ed affari con l'Arabia Saudita per la guerra con lo Yemen (si stimano *oltre 300.000 morti*,ma non sono geograficamente vicino a noi,no ? Quindi chi se ne fottttt ?
Per non contare degli omicidi : solo ora il governo e la gente fa la conta di quelli commissionati da Putin. Eppure fino all'altro ieri ne erano a conoscenza ma continuavano tranquillamente a farci affari,questo non è forse un piccolo cortocircuito ?
Ma allora perchè non contare quelli commissionati da Bin Salman come kashshoggi e tanti altri?
Perchè non sanzioniamo anche i sauditi ?

Poi non mi pare che abbiamo stroncato relazioni ed affari con la turchia per le vergognose persecuzioni contro i curdi (turchi condannati anche dalla corte europea dei diritti dell'uomo per *MIGLIAIA di violazioni dei diritti umani. MIGLIAIA*)
Non mi pare che abbiamo stroncato relazioni e affari con la Francia dopo aver bombardato la Libia e ucciso gheddafi.
E con gli USA dopo il casino che hanno combinato con il medioriente?

Vedi,qui da noi ci si sdegna a comando.
Porcate commesse da europei,americani,paesi NATO ? Pulsante "indinniato" su OFF
Porcate commesse da tutti gli altri stati ? Pulsante "indinniato" su ON


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me no,mi sarei limitato ai soli aiuti umanitari,stop.
> Non gli dobbiamo niente,niente e poi ancora niente.
> E sai cosa ? Ancora niente.
> 
> ...



Sul fatto che esistano comportamenti ipocriti da parte dell’occidente hai perfettamente ragione ma ora ci troviamo con questa guerra e bisogna trovare un modo di uscirne per il bene di tutti. Sappiamo bene che l’Italia non ha potuto scegliere cosa fare perché è succube degli USA. A tutto c’è un limite ed ora, per me, Zelensky deve accettare che la guerra non può vincerla e perciò deve trattare, anche rinunciando a qualcosa e senza farsi più sospingere da chi del suo popolo in realtà se ne frega.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Di Maio ha dichiarato che l’Italia sarà garante per la sicurezza e la neutralità dell‘ Ucraina.
> ​


Non sono un esperto di storia... Ma sembra di ricordare che prima della seconda guerra mondiale, l'Inghilterra che era garante della Cecoslovacchia la lascio TRANQUILLAMENTE alla Germania "per non scatenare la seconda guerra mondiale"... Cosa che successe ovviamente neanche 2 anni dopo.

Ah, una cosa che fa veramente troppo ridere... E che Hitler aveva usato la scusa della tutela della minoranza tedesca per prendere possesso del paese. Tanto o lo prendeva con le buone o le prendeva con le cattive.

Se qualcuno vede qualche segno del passato in questa crisi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ma tu sai che se i terrestri non fossero andati a rompere le balle ai namecciani,a quest'ora Crillin sarebbe ancora vivo ?  
E anche Zarbon,che all'epoca era il mio preferito


----------



## Sam (23 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto di storia... Ma sembra di ricordare che prima della seconda guerra mondiale, l'Inghilterra che era garante della Cecoslovacchia la lascio TRANQUILLAMENTE alla Germania "per non scatenare la seconda guerra mondiale"... Cosa che successe ovviamente neanche 2 anni dopo.
> 
> Ah, una cosa che fa veramente troppo ridere... E che Hitler aveva usato la scusa della tutela della minoranza tedesca per prendere possesso del paese. Tanto o lo prendeva con le buone o le prendeva con le cattive.
> 
> Se qualcuno vede qualche segno del passato in questa crisi...


Ti ricordi male, infatti.
Chamberlain sacrificò la Ceoslovacchia in chiave anti-francese, così come sacrificò l'Etiopia in chiave anti-italiana, in entrambi i casi dopo averle ingannate.
La politica britannica infatti NON ERA AFFATTO contro Hitler, ma aveva avallato il riarmo completo della Germania, addirittura concedendo loro una marina da guerra e chiudendo entrambi gli occhi sulla ricostruzione dell'aviazione.
E tutto questo fin dal periodo in cui la Germania non era un pericolo per nessuno (1934-1936). Lo fecero unicamente per la loro classica logica di equilibrio sul continente, in cui non doveva esserci nessuna potenza dominante che potesse ostacolare l'influenza di Londra. E Parigi in quel periodo era un problema, perché era la potenza più forte dell'Europa continentale, e che stava cercando di espandersi nella ricchissima Renania, all'epoca smilitarizzata secondo le direttive di Versailles.

Tra l'altro le richieste di Hitler sui Sudeti erano del tutto legittime, poiché quelle terre vennero strappate alla Repubblica dell'Austria Tedesca (facevano parte da secoli della Cisleitania asburgica) in maniera al limite dell'illegale, violando (come al solito) i 14 punti di Wilson, che da buon giudeo quale lui era, farà finta di applicare solo laddove non c'erano necessità strategiche, avallando al contempo la creazione di veri e propri mostri come la Jugoslavia e la Cecoslovacchia; accozzaglie di popoli che si odiavano fra loro e/o volevano autodeterminarsi, ma che finirono sotto il nazionalismo di minoranze insignificanti, come i boemi in Cecoslovacchia e i serbi in Jugoslavia. E tutto questo per indebolire rispettivamente Germania e Italia.
Lo stupro dell'Austria, come il Trattato del Trianon dove a venire stuprata fu l'Ungheria, hanno gettato le basi per il revanscismo dell'Asse, che infatti andrà ad equilibrare la situazione nell'area con i due arbitrati di Vienna e con la riassetto dell'aree carpatico-danubiana e balcanica.
E pensa che è stato talmente cattivone da aver anticipato di svariati decenni quello che poi è stato nelle suddette aree l'assetto geopolitico. Infatti quelle accozzaglie come la Cecoslovacchia e la Jugoslavia sono CASUALMENTE (ma sarà solo un caso) implose, come chiunque con un minimo di sale in zucca anche all'epoca aveva compreso.

E no, non c'era nessuna scusa. I tedeschi nei Sudeti non erano una minoranza. Erano praticamente l'unica etnia del territorio.


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi male, infatti.
> Chamberlain sacrificò la Ceoslovacchia in chiave anti-francese, così come sacrificò l'Etiopia in chiave anti-italiana, in entrambi i casi dopo averle ingannate.
> La politica britannica infatti NON ERA AFFATTO contro Hitler, ma aveva avallato il riarmo completo della Germania, addirittura concedendo loro una marina da guerra e chiudendo entrambi gli occhi sulla ricostruzione dell'aviazione.
> E tutto questo fin dal periodo in cui la Germania non era un pericolo per nessuno (1934-1936). Lo fecero unicamente per la loro classica logica di equilibrio sul continente, in cui non doveva esserci nessuna potenza dominante che potesse ostacolare l'influenza di Londra. E Parigi in quel periodo era un problema, perché era la potenza più forte dell'Europa continentale, e che stava cercando di espandersi nella ricchissima Renania, all'epoca smilitarizzata secondo le direttive di Versailles.
> ...


Grazie per le spiegazioni.
La memoria inizia a dare qualche segnale di debolezza. Ma a dire il vero la maggiore parte delle cose che hai scritto non e che non le ricordavo ma era che non le sapevo proprio


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi male, infatti.
> Chamberlain sacrificò la Ceoslovacchia in chiave anti-francese, così come sacrificò l'Etiopia in chiave anti-italiana, in entrambi i casi dopo averle ingannate.
> La politica britannica infatti NON ERA AFFATTO contro Hitler, ma aveva avallato il riarmo completo della Germania, addirittura concedendo loro una marina da guerra e chiudendo entrambi gli occhi sulla ricostruzione dell'aviazione.
> E tutto questo fin dal periodo in cui la Germania non era un pericolo per nessuno (1934-1936). Lo fecero unicamente per la loro classica logica di equilibrio sul continente, in cui non doveva esserci nessuna potenza dominante che potesse ostacolare l'influenza di Londra. E Parigi in quel periodo era un problema, perché era la potenza più forte dell'Europa continentale, e che stava cercando di espandersi nella ricchissima Renania, all'epoca smilitarizzata secondo le direttive di Versailles.
> ...


C'è da dire che poco dopo l'accordo per prendersi i sudeti Hitler occupò interamente anche il resto del territorio Ceco e ridusse la Slovacchia a uno stato fantoccio della Germania.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

*La Turchia chiude lo spazio aereo per aerei militari russi e aerei civili diretti in Siria.*


----------



## Sam (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che poco dopo l'accordo per prendersi i sudeti Hitler occupò interamente anche il resto del territorio Ceco e ridusse la Slovacchia a uno stato fantoccio della Germania.


Il concetto di stato fantoccio è un qualcosa che a me sinceramente piace molto poco, perché spesso in geopolitica si definisce fantoccio ciò che è allineato ad un modello politico diverso dagli altri.
Anche la RSI è considerata fantoccio, sebbene in realtà avesse autonomia politica e amministrativa addirittura superiore al Regno del Sud. Eppure la Costituzione italiana ritiene il Regno del Sud il rappresentante di diritto dello Stato Italiano mentre tratta come "sedicente" il governo di Salò.
La Slovacchia non era così fantoccio come si pensa. Era sicuramente filo-tedesca e Berlino godeva di una forte influenza, ma rimaneva comunque uno stato sovrano, così come sovrani erano gli stati del blocco orientale durante la Guerra Fredda.
Certo, l'intervento militare di una potenza straniera per riportare gli equilibri può sembrare un qualcosa come un'invasione, ma se ci pensi nel corso della Storia l'intervento di una Potenza per sedare disordini in uno stato minore sotto la sua sfera d'influenza è sempre stato naturale. Pensa agli interventi dell'Austria nell'Italia pre-unitaria.

Diverso il discorso di Praga, che verrà reso un protettorato, sebbene ufficialmente non farà mai parte del Reich, come il Governatorato della Polonia di Hans Frank.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky: 

" Voglio incontrare personalmente Putin per mettere fine alla guerra ma le mie richieste sono costantemente ignorate ed ottengo come risposta dei diktat inaccettabili, abbiamo fatto le nostre proposte in sede diplomatica e stiamo facendo il possibile per porre fine al conflitto, ma non è possibile ottenere la pace con chi vuole la guerra a tutti i costi."

"Se i russi organizzeranno un referendum illegale in una qualsiasi delle zone occupate noi saremo costretti ad interrompere ogni negoziato, perché sarà la prova della scarsa volontà da parte dei russi di arrivare alla pace tramite un processo diplomatico internazionalmente riconosciuto."*


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky:
> 
> " Voglio incontrare personalmente Putin per mettere fine alla guerra ma le mie richieste sono costantemente ignorate ed ottengo come risposta dei diktat inaccettabili, abbiamo fatto le nostre proposte in sede diplomatica e stiamo facendo il possibile per porre fine al conflitto, ma non è possibile ottenere la pace con chi vuole la guerra a tutti i costi."
> 
> "Se i russi organizzeranno un referendum illegale in una qualsiasi delle zone occupate noi saremo costretti ad interrompere ogni negoziato, perché sarà la prova della scarsa volontà da parte dei russi di arrivare alla pace tramite un processo diplomatico internazionalmente riconosciuto."*


Goditi le macerie allora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il concetto di stato fantoccio è un qualcosa che a me sinceramente piace molto poco, perché spesso in geopolitica si definisce fantoccio ciò che è allineato ad un modello politico diverso dagli altri.
> Anche la RSI è considerata fantoccio, sebbene in realtà avesse autonomia politica e amministrativa addirittura superiore al Regno del Sud. Eppure la Costituzione italiana ritiene il Regno del Sud il rappresentante di diritto dello Stato Italiano mentre tratta come "sedicente" il governo di Salò.
> La Slovacchia non era così fantoccio come si pensa. Era sicuramente filo-tedesca e Berlino godeva di una forte influenza, ma rimaneva comunque uno stato sovrano, così come sovrani erano gli stati del blocco orientale durante la Guerra Fredda.
> Certo, l'intervento militare di una potenza straniera per riportare gli equilibri può sembrare un qualcosa come un'invasione, ma se ci pensi nel corso della Storia l'intervento di una Potenza per sedare disordini in uno stato minore sotto la sua sfera d'influenza è sempre stato naturale. Pensa agli interventi dell'Austria nell'Italia pre-unitaria.
> ...



Il territorio Ceco viene sostanzialmente occupato e reso una regione a statuto speciale della Germania, senza stare a girare intorno a forme e termini.
La Slovacchia aveva pochissima libertà di azione politica erano obbligati a seguire le indicazioni della Germania anche per quanto riguarda la politica interna, in maniera similare agli stati del blocco sovietico come hai detto tu.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il concetto di stato fantoccio è un qualcosa che a me sinceramente piace molto poco, perché spesso in geopolitica si definisce fantoccio ciò che è allineato ad un modello politico diverso dagli altri.
> Anche la RSI è considerata fantoccio, sebbene in realtà avesse autonomia politica e amministrativa addirittura superiore al Regno del Sud. Eppure la Costituzione italiana ritiene il Regno del Sud il rappresentante di diritto dello Stato Italiano mentre tratta come "sedicente" il governo di Salò.
> La Slovacchia non era così fantoccio come si pensa. Era sicuramente filo-tedesca e Berlino godeva di una forte influenza, ma rimaneva comunque uno stato sovrano, così come sovrani erano gli stati del blocco orientale durante la Guerra Fredda.
> Certo, l'intervento militare di una potenza straniera per riportare gli equilibri può sembrare un qualcosa come un'invasione, ma se ci pensi nel corso della Storia l'intervento di una Potenza per sedare disordini in uno stato minore sotto la sua sfera d'influenza è sempre stato naturale. Pensa agli interventi dell'Austria nell'Italia pre-unitaria.
> ...


De iure è chiaro che siano tutti stati indipendente.
De facto la situazione è ben diversa.
Nella RSI non si muoveva foglia che i tedeschi non volessero.
In Slovacchia Tiso era un altro degli yes man di Berlino.
Idem Afghanistan e Iraq post invasione USA, per tirare in mezzo proprio tutti, o i paesi del patto di Varsavia nella guerra fredda.
Oggi esempio principe è la Bielorussia (a tal punto che se fai il visto per la Russia vale anche per la Bielorussia)


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Goditi le macerie allora.



Zelensky continua a fare comizi applaudito da tutti e perde sempre di più contatto dalla realtà.


----------



## Sam (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il territorio Ceco viene sostanzialmente occupato e reso una regione a statuto speciale della Germania, senza stare a girare intorno a forme e termini.


No.
Protettorato e annessione sono due cose sostanzialmente diverse.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Slovacchia aveva pochissima libertà di azione politica erano obbligati a seguire le indicazioni della Germania anche per quanto riguarda la politica interna, in maniera similare agli stati del blocco sovietico come hai detto tu.





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> De iure è chiaro che siano tutti stati indipendente.
> De facto la situazione è ben diversa.
> Nella RSI non si muoveva foglia che i tedeschi non volessero.
> In Slovacchia Tiso era un altro degli yes man di Berlino.
> ...


Rispondo ad entrambi, così faccio prima.
Mica vero.
Nella RSI la Germania non aveva alcun ruolo nella gestione ordinaria del Paese, ma solo sull'amministrazione delle forze armate, cosa ovvia considerando lo stato delle cose nel Paese.
La RSI godeva di assoluta autonomia amministrativa, cosa che non si può dire del Regno del Sud, dove addirittura la Lira Italiana fu sostituita dalla AMLira, mentre nell'Italia repubblicana il Marco da guerra era bandito e si usava la valuta nazionale, bloccando tra l'altro l'inflazione, tanto che nelle mense del popolo nel '45 si pagava lo stesso prezzo di 18 mesi prima.

Detto ciò, hai fatto bene a tirare in ballo anche Iraq e soci.
Ma si potrebbe allargare anche all'Italia e all'UE in generale, che di fatto sono yes man della Casa Bianca.
Il punto è qual è il confine per uno stato per essere definito fantoccio?

Lo stato fantoccio è l'ennesima definizione moderna che serve solo a confondere le cose, per dare l'illusione che gli Stati sono tutti uguali e hanno gli stessi diritti.
Purtroppo da sempre non è mai stato così. Esistono le potenze e i paesi soggetti alla loro influenza. Il modo poi con cui la potenza esercita tale influenza può variare, ma il punto è che se dobbiamo ragionare in termini di sovranità effettiva, allora nel mondo a parte due tre paesi sono tutti dei fantocci, né più né meno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> Protettorato e annessione sono due cose sostanzialmente diverse.
> 
> 
> ...


Se vogliamo parlare dell'italia odierna, in senso stretto siamo uno stato indipendente.
Se vogliamo vederla in modo più ampio come avrebbe detto Waltz (e io sono d'accordo), ti dico che esistono due superpotenze (USA e Cina), qualche grande potenza (India, Brasile, Russia) e tutto il resto è in una qualche sfera di influenza e, chi piu chi meno, dispone di un ridotto grado di indipendenza.
In senso ampio, gli stati NATO sono di fatto fantocci degli USA, su questo non c'è dubbio.
Diciamo che bisognerebbe vedere alla prova dei fatti quanto questa dipendenza sia profonda davanti ad uno scenario esistenziale (es guerra russa in europa): per me, molto molto poco.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il concetto di stato fantoccio è un qualcosa che a me sinceramente piace molto poco, perché spesso in geopolitica si definisce fantoccio ciò che è allineato ad un modello politico diverso dagli altri.
> Anche la RSI è considerata fantoccio, sebbene in realtà avesse autonomia politica e amministrativa addirittura superiore al Regno del Sud. Eppure la Costituzione italiana ritiene il Regno del Sud il rappresentante di diritto dello Stato Italiano mentre tratta come "sedicente" il governo di Salò.
> La Slovacchia non era così fantoccio come si pensa. Era sicuramente filo-tedesca e Berlino godeva di una forte influenza, ma rimaneva comunque uno stato sovrano, così come sovrani erano gli stati del blocco orientale durante la Guerra Fredda.
> Certo, l'intervento militare di una potenza straniera per riportare gli equilibri può sembrare un qualcosa come un'invasione, ma se ci pensi nel corso della Storia l'intervento di una Potenza per sedare disordini in uno stato minore sotto la sua sfera d'influenza è sempre stato naturale. Pensa agli interventi dell'Austria nell'Italia pre-unitaria.
> ...


Sam che dire, è sempre un piacere leggerti e complimenti per la cultura e la capacità di esporre i fatti.
Sulla definizione di stato fantoccio hai ragione, non è di facile definizione e spesso si sbaglia a definire fantocci gli stati più piccoli nei confronti di superpotenze. Ad esempio uno stato fantoccio era sicuramente la Francia Nazista, ma non la Cecoslovacchia come dici tu. Così come i paesi del blocco sovietico non erano fantocci e anzi progressivamente si staccano dalla morsa sovietica per elaborare una propria versione della dittatura sovietica, vedi Romania o jugoslavia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky:
> 
> " Voglio incontrare personalmente Putin per mettere fine alla guerra ma le mie richieste sono costantemente ignorate ed ottengo come risposta dei diktat inaccettabili, abbiamo fatto le nostre proposte in sede diplomatica e stiamo facendo il possibile per porre fine al conflitto, ma non è possibile ottenere la pace con chi vuole la guerra a tutti i costi."
> 
> "Se i russi organizzeranno un referendum illegale in una qualsiasi delle zone occupate noi saremo costretti ad interrompere ogni negoziato, perché sarà la prova della scarsa volontà da parte dei russi di arrivare alla pace tramite un processo diplomatico internazionalmente riconosciuto."*


Zelensky non ha nulla da chiedere o da pretendere, mi spiace ma può solo cedere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> Protettorato e annessione sono due cose sostanzialmente diverse.
> 
> 
> ...


Avevo scritto apposta "senza stare a guardare termini o forme". Il territorio Ceco era trattato come una zona occupata, con tanto di tentativo di "germanizzazione".
D'altronde è il disegno Geopolitico di Hitler, l'Europa centrale ed orientale doveva servire ad uso e consumo della Germania, lo dice chiaramente sia nel Mein Kampf sia nei vari discorsi pubblici o nelle trascrizioni dei discorsi privati e verbali con lo stato maggiore.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo parlare dell'italia odierna, in senso stretto siamo uno stato indipendente.
> Se vogliamo vederla in modo più ampio come avrebbe detto Waltz (e io sono d'accordo), ti dico che esistono due superpotenze (USA e Cina), qualche grande potenza (India, Brasile, Russia) e tutto il resto è in una qualche sfera di influenza e, chi piu chi meno, dispone di un ridotto grado di indipendenza.
> *In senso ampio, gli stati NATO sono di fatto fantocci degli USA, su questo non c'è dubbio.*
> Diciamo che bisognerebbe vedere alla prova dei fatti quanto questa dipendenza sia profonda davanti ad uno scenario esistenziale (es guerra russa in europa): per me, molto molto poco.



Ancora una volta mi tocca essere d’accordo su qualcosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Adesso si è messo a tirare la giacchetta del papa, lo vuole a Kiev a tutti i costi... un altro che se per caso riceve un proiettile vagante, fa saltare il mondo...


----------



## Sam (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo parlare dell'italia odierna, in senso stretto siamo uno stato indipendente.
> Se vogliamo vederla in modo più ampio come avrebbe detto Waltz (e io sono d'accordo), ti dico che esistono due superpotenze (USA e Cina), qualche grande potenza (India, Brasile, Russia) e tutto il resto è in una qualche sfera di influenza e, chi piu chi meno, dispone di un ridotto grado di indipendenza.
> In senso ampio, gli stati NATO sono di fatto fantocci degli USA, su questo non c'è dubbio.
> Diciamo che bisognerebbe vedere alla prova dei fatti quanto questa dipendenza sia profonda davanti ad uno scenario esistenziale (es guerra russa in europa): per me, molto molto poco.


Esatto. Era proprio quello il punto che volevo portare alla ribalta.
Alla fine lo status che conta è quello giuridico, perché poi quello effettivo è dettato da trame e interessi più o meno velati.
Quindi l'idea di stato fantoccio è un qualcosa il cui limite sta molto alla sensibilità soggettiva. Per questo mi piace molto poco come termine.

Sulla dipendenza europea in caso di guerra, io la vedo alla maniera opposta.
Dopo il '45 ormai l'autonomia europea non la vedo più. Non c'è proprio più neanche la mentalità di fare politica estera in autonomia.
Quindi in caso di guerra prevedo esattamente lo scenario tipico occidentale: USA al comando e noi pronti a obbedire.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Quindi adesso hanno attaccato Odessa. Là distruggeranno. L’ucraina ha poche speranze


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta mi tocca essere d’accordo su qualcosa.


Pian piano, il lato oscuro corrompe...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso hanno attaccato Odessa. Là distruggeranno. L’ucraina ha poche speranze



Come ampiamente previsto.
A breve si ritroveranno senza più neanche uno sbocco sul mare,saranno soddisfatti del risultato raggiunto.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zelensky non ha nulla da chiedere o da pretendere, mi spiace ma può solo cedere.



Qualche responsabilità della sua arroganza è di chi gli fa credere di poter vincere.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto.
> A breve si ritroveranno senza più neanche uno sbocco sul mare,saranno soddisfatti del risultato raggiunto.


Ma era logico. Ci vorrà pure tanto tempo, ma l’ucraiana non ha speranze. Contenti loro…


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso hanno attaccato Odessa. Là distruggeranno. L’ucraina ha poche speranze


Odessa è ultra fortificata, ormai inattaccabile dal mare e lontanissima dai centri di comando russi.
Già la logistica e i rifornimenti sono sotto stress con Mariupol, Odessa sarebbe una battaglia 5 volte piu complicata al minimo.
Potrebbero volerci 6-8 mesi di combattimenti casa per casa e guerriglia urbana, insostenibile per i russi.
O la spianano a suon di termobariche e prendono le macerie insanguinate, o niente.
Ma varrebbe la pena? perchè raderla al suolo?


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zelensky non ha nulla da chiedere o da pretendere, mi spiace ma può solo cedere.


L'unica speranza per Zelensky è che gli Usa continuino a supportarli pensantemente per 5-6 mesi e che il FMI gli presti 5 miliardi di euro al mese per le spese correnti per almeno un anno. A quel punto l'Ukraina "potrebbe" vincere perché i battaglioni russi sarebbero talmente degradati da risultare inefficaci. Tutto questo ovviamente se la Cina non si mette a donare alla Russia mezzi militari...ma lì sarebbe ww3


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Esatto. Era proprio quello il punto che volevo portare alla ribalta.
> Alla fine lo status che conta è quello giuridico, perché poi quello effettivo è dettato da trame e interessi più o meno velati.
> Quindi l'idea di stato fantoccio è un qualcosa il cui limite sta molto alla sensibilità soggettiva. Per questo mi piace molto poco come termine.
> 
> ...


Finché gli stati europei non avranno una difesa indipendente e degna di questo nome non saranno mai in grado di sganciarsi dagli USA.
Io sono anni che sostengo la necessità da parte dell'Italia di intervenire nel settore difesa, ma puntualmente mi viene detto che sono spese inutili, evidentemente non si capisce il concetto.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualche responsabilità della sua arroganza è di chi gli fa credere di poter vincere.


È un povero babbeo…


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Finché gli stati europei non avranno una difesa indipendente e degna di questo nome non saranno mai in grado di sganciarsi dagli USA.
> Io sono anni che sostengo la necessità da parte dell'Italia di intervenire nel settore difesa, ma puntualmente mi viene detto che sono spese inutili, evidentemente non si capisce il concetto.


Da quello che ho letto in Italia si investirà pesantemente sulla marina militare...e secondo me è la direzione giusta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza per Zelensky è che gli Usa continuino a supportarli pensantemente per 5-6 mesi e che il FMI gli presti 5 miliardi di euro al mese per le spese correnti per almeno un anno. A quel punto l'Ukraina "potrebbe" vincere perché i battaglioni russi sarebbero talmente degradati da risultare inefficaci. Tutto questo ovviamente se la Cina non si mette a donare alla Russia mezzi militari...ma lì sarebbe ww3


L'esercito ucraino non ha la capacità di rimpiazzare i propri uomini come c'è l'hanno i russi che hanno delle riserve più ampie. A lungo andare i russi si troveranno ad affrontare le truppe ucraine sempre più logore e stanche, mentre i russi avranno la possibilità di fare turnover tra le truppe schierate. Certo si tratterà di personale non qualificato come quello iniziale ma pur sempre fresco in confronto agli ucraini.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pian piano, il lato oscuro corrompe...



Calma  
Io ho sempre sostenuto che la Nato è semplicemente il braccio armato degli USA e che l’Italia non gode di piena sovranità.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Odessa è ultra fortificata, ormai inattaccabile dal mare e lontanissima dai centri di comando russi.
> Già la logistica e i rifornimenti sono sotto stress con Mariupol, Odessa sarebbe una battaglia 5 volte piu complicata al minimo.
> Potrebbero volerci 6-8 mesi di combattimenti casa per casa e guerriglia urbana, insostenibile per i russi.
> O la spianano a suon di termobariche e prendono le macerie insanguinate, o niente.
> Ma varrebbe la pena? perchè raderla al suolo?


Vedremo, vedremo.
I russi non si fermeranno ormai è chiaro. L’ho detto prima, ci potrà volere tanto tempo ma distruggeranno e prenderanno tutto quello che vogliono. Sono convinto che ci sia poco da fare per l’ucraina. Hanno raso al suolo Mariupol e se la sono presa, credo non gli interessi di cosa rimane.
Non sperate troppo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedremo, vedremo.
> I russi non si fermeranno ormai è chiaro. L’ho detto prima, ci potrà volere tanto tempo ma distruggeranno e prenderanno tutto quello che vogliono. Sono convinto che ci sia poco da fare per l’ucraina. Hanno raso al suolo Mariupol e se la sono presa, credo non gli interessi di cosa rimane.
> Non sperate troppo



Quelli che fomentano Zelensky dell’Ucraina se ne fregano.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza per Zelensky è che gli Usa continuino a supportarli pensantemente per 5-6 mesi e che il FMI gli presti 5 miliardi di euro al mese per le spese correnti per almeno un anno. A quel punto l'Ukraina "potrebbe" vincere perché i battaglioni russi sarebbero talmente degradati da risultare inefficaci. Tutto questo ovviamente se la Cina non si mette a donare alla Russia mezzi militari...ma lì sarebbe ww3


Ci manca pure che si prendano 5 miliardi al mese. L’Europa entro breve smetterà di pompare armi anche perché non crescono sugli alberi. Non potrà durare a lungo questa situazione.
Ricordati che i russi hanno bombe, missili e caramelline tattiche a non finire. Ci sono poche speranze…


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci manca pure che si prendano 5 miliardi al mese. L’Europa entro breve smetterà di pompare armi anche perché non crescono sugli alberi. Non potrà durare a lungo questa situazione.
> Ricordati che i russi hanno bombe, missili e caramelline tattiche a non finire. Ci sono poche speranze…



Gli USA forse hanno i depositi pieni ed hanno necessità di rinnovare…


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci manca pure che si prendano 5 miliardi al mese. L’Europa entro breve smetterà di pompare armi anche perché non crescono sugli alberi. Non potrà durare a lungo questa situazione.
> Ricordati che i russi hanno bombe, missili e caramelline tattiche a non finire. Ci sono poche speranze…


Più che altro, finiranno le armi che gli ucraini sanno utilizzare. Tolto l'armamento anticarro che è moderno, fin'ora la NATO sta inviando residuati del periodo sovietico all'ucraina perché non sono in grado senza addestramento di utilizzare altro.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA forse hanno i depositi pieni ed hanno necessità di rinnovare…


Gli usa ok, noi no.
Noi ci fermeremo prima o poi e sarà la solita battaglia americana per la supremazia


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'esercito ucraino non ha la capacità di rimpiazzare i propri uomini come c'è l'hanno i russi che hanno delle riserve più ampie. A lungo andare i russi si troveranno ad affrontare le truppe ucraine sempre più logore e stanche, mentre i russi avranno la possibilità di fare turnover tra le truppe schierate. Certo si tratterà di personale non qualificato come quello iniziale ma pur sempre fresco in confronto agli ucraini.


Da quello che ho letto compresi i riservisti hanno trecentomila uomini. Il problema qua è più di Putin, che fa fatica a trovare uomini infatti si sta affidando ai nazisti di Wagner che stanno ingaggiando tra gli altri siriani e libici. Inoltre (qua la fonte è russa eh, non ukraina) stanno rastrellando forzatamente gente tra le repubbliche separatiste, anche persone disabili. La fonte è Igor Girkin, se sapete chi è tendo a fidarmi, ha postato anche una chat telegram su questo.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro, finiranno le armi che gli ucraini sanno utilizzare. Tolto l'armamento anticarro che è moderno, fin'ora la NATO sta inviando residuati del periodo sovietico all'ucraina perché non sono in grado senza addestramento di utilizzare altro.


E inoltre continuano a morire e quanto potranno durare? È una follia


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro, finiranno le armi che gli ucraini sanno utilizzare. Tolto l'armamento anticarro che è moderno, fin'ora la NATO sta inviando residuati del periodo sovietico all'ucraina perché non sono in grado senza addestramento di utilizzare altro.


Se stai in guerra impari presto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma era logico. Ci vorrà pure tanto tempo, ma l’ucraiana non ha speranze. Contenti loro…



vabbè, a me sembra che Putin per adesso abbia preso mazzate sul muso e belle forti dall'UCraina. I suoi obiettivi, cioè la presa di Kiev e la caduta incondizionata dell'UCraina è stato un fallimento totale, costato miliardi di euro alla sua economia e al suo esecito, incluso 20 mila soldati caduti. Oramai il massimo a cui ambisce è prendersi il dombass e il mare d'Azov. Cosa che farà sicuramente, ma l'obiettivo è fallito miseramente. Mi sembra che più che analizzare i fatti, i tuoi post siano da tifoso di Putin


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Sarebbe utile capire per quale motivo gli USA hanno investito tanti soldi proprio in Ucraina in questi anni mentre hanno dimenticato del tutto altri scenari con migliaia di morti e profughi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E inoltre continuano a morire e quanto potranno durare? È una follia


Tutto dipenderà da come andrà questa offensiva nel Donbas. Ad oggi difficile fare una qualsiasi previsione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe utile capire per quale motivo gli USA hanno investito tanti soldi proprio in Ucraina in questi anni mentre hanno dimenticato del tutto altri scenari con migliaia di morti e profughi.


Per quello che vedi oggi, la possibilità di indebolire la Russia e forse addirittura di arrivare alla destituzione di Putin.
Gli USA non fanno nulla senza avere un tornaconto personale, come tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vabbè, a me sembra che Putin per adesso abbia preso mazzate sul muso e belle forti dall'UCraina. I suoi obiettivi, cioè la presa di Kiev e la caduta incondizionata dell'UCraina è stato un fallimento totale, costato miliardi di euro alla sua economia e al suo esecito, incluso 20 mila soldati caduti. Oramai il massimo a cui ambisce è prendersi il dombass e il mare d'Azov. Cosa che farà sicuramente, ma l'obiettivo è fallito miseramente. Mi sembra che più che analizzare i fatti, i tuoi post siano da tifoso di Putin


Figurati se non mi davi del tifoso di Putin 
State male, davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E inoltre continuano a morire e quanto potranno durare? È una follia



Pensi che a chi manovra Zelensky interessi qualcosa dei morti ucraini?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quello che vedi oggi, la possibilità di indebolire la Russia e forse addirittura di arrivare alla destituzione di Putin.
> Gli USA non fanno nulla senza avere un tornaconto personale, come tutti.



Perfetto, gli USA pensano al loro tornaconto. Lo stesso dovrebbe fare la UE.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutto dipenderà da come andrà questa offensiva nel Donbas. Ad oggi difficile fare una qualsiasi previsione.


Sicuramente. Però secondo me, più il tempo passa più si fa difficile per l’ucriana. Ì territori contesi sono molto probabilmente persi.
Sono curioso di vedere se una volta presi del tutto i territori che vuole (sempre che succeda), Putin si fermerà o continuerà con questa inutile campagna.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Figurati se non mi davi del tifoso di Putin
> State male, davvero.


bè fai 55 post al giorno tutti uguali dando del pagliaccio a zalensky e all'ucraina vedi tu. Quando c'è uno, malato mentale, con 5000 testate atomiche puntate sulla tua testa. Bhà


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensi che a chi manovra Zelensky interessi qualcosa dei morti ucraini?


Ovvio che no. Ma io parlo dal punto di vista Ucraino: quanto possono durare su più fronti? Come possono resistere?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che no. Ma io parlo dal punto di vista Ucraino: quanto possono durare su più fronti? Come possono resistere?



Non possono vincere ma per qualcuno è meglio fargli credere il contrario.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, gli USA pensano al loro tornaconto. Lo stesso dovrebbe fare la UE.


Dovresti iniziare a pensare che probabilmente anche all'UE farebbe comodo una Russia indebolita e con un governo filo-occidentale. A partire dal fatto di poter avere le risorse naturali russe ad un prezzo ancora più conveniente e per avere una Russia in ottica anti-cinese in futuro.

È fanta politica intendiamoci, ad oggi di tratta di qualcosa di altamente improbabile, però potrebbe essere un obiettivo anche dell'UE.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Odessa è ultra fortificata, ormai inattaccabile dal mare e lontanissima dai centri di comando russi.
> Già la logistica e i rifornimenti sono sotto stress con Mariupol, Odessa sarebbe una battaglia 5 volte piu complicata al minimo.
> Potrebbero volerci 6-8 mesi di combattimenti casa per casa e guerriglia urbana, insostenibile per i russi.
> O la spianano a suon di termobariche e prendono le macerie insanguinate, o niente.
> Ma varrebbe la pena? perchè raderla al suolo?



per prendere Odessa devono prendersi l'Intera area est fino a Dnipro, per poi avanzare via terra e mare su Odessa. Altrimenti è imprendibile. Ma come ho letto anche io, è ultra fortificata, prenderla significa raderla al suolo. Ma vale lo stesso discorso di Kiev, strategicamente come possono farlo? L'unico vero obiettivo era la caduta politica ucraina, cosa che non è avvenuta. Servirebbero mesi e mesi di guerra


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè fai 55 post al giorno tutti uguali dando del pagliaccio a zalensky e all'ucraina vedi tu. Quando c'è uno, malato mentale, con 5000 testate atomiche puntate sulla tua testa. Bhà


Perché tu, come tanti, leggi quello che vuoi leggere perché se non vi si dà ragione e la si pensa come voi si è necessariamente filo putin o 5g o no vax.
Ad esempio io che ho 3 dosi di vaccino, mi sono beccato del novax dai soloni come te, solo per aver osato di avere qualche dubbio sul vaccino.
Zelensky per me è un pagliaccio ok? E certe cose dell’Ucraina mi fanno schifo e non hanno ragione sempre e comunque perché sono stati aggrediti è chiaro? Dire questo e avere dei dubbi su certe questioni non fa di me un filo putiniano dato che condanno questa guerra fin dal primo momento. Posso fare un disegno se vuoi, se non capisci questo passaggio. Perché io alla santificazione dell’aggredito non partecipo ok?


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè fai 55 post al giorno tutti uguali dando del pagliaccio a zalensky e all'ucraina vedi tu. Quando c'è uno, malato mentale, con 5000 testate atomiche puntate sulla tua testa. Bhà


Parli degli Usa immagino.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovresti iniziare a pensare che probabilmente anche all'UE farebbe comodo una Russia indebolita e con un governo filo-occidentale. A partire dal fatto di poter avere le risorse naturali russe ad un prezzo ancora più conveniente e per avere una Russia in ottica anti-cinese in futuro.
> 
> È fanta politica intendiamoci, ad oggi di tratta di qualcosa di altamente improbabile, però potrebbe essere un obiettivo anche dell'UE.


Mah, lasciami avere dubbi. All’Ue frega poco di Putin o della Russia. Fino all’inizio della guerra era amico di tutti e tutti ci facevano affari. Se lo vuoi indebolito, avresti dovuto staccarti dal giogo del suo gas anziché legarti sempre di più.
Questa è la riedizione della sfida Usa-russia c’è poco da fare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché tu, come tanti, leggi quello che vuoi leggere perché se non vi si dà ragione e la si pensa come voi si è necessariamente filo putin o 5g o no vax.
> Ad esempio io che ho 3 dosi di vaccino, mi sono beccato del novax dai soloni come te, solo per aver osato di avere qualche dubbio sul vaccino.
> Zelensky per me è un pagliaccio ok? E certe cose dell’Ucraina mi fanno schifo e non hanno ragione sempre e comunque perché sono stati aggrediti è chiaro? Dire questo e avere dei dubbi su certe questioni non fa di me un filo putiniano dato che condanno questa guerra fin dal primo momento. Posso fare un disegno se vuoi, se non capisci questo passaggio. Perché io alla santificazione dell’aggredito non partecipo ok?



bè io ti ho risposto su uno dei tuoi n mila post dove dici che è inutile dargli le armi perchè sono sconfitti, quando i fatti di due mesi ci dicono l'esatto contrario. Fallimento totale degli obiettivi russi. Per questo ti ho scritto che vedi il mondo da tifoso. Perchè questo è se ripeti continuamente questa storia quando hanno ritirato 60km di mezzi da Kiev perchè hanno PERSO la loro guerra, grazie agli armamenti forniti dall' Occidente. 

aggiungo: a me di Zalensky non frega una beata mazza, non sapevo nemmeno chi era. Ma non capisco perchè devi fare 1000 post al giorno su zalensky, ma che ti ha fatto? ma perchè? fa quello che si è sempre fatto da tremila anni, chiedere aiuto e cercare alleanze. (ps cosa c'entra il vaccino non lo so, sembre a buttarla su sto mainstream che noia)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Parli degli Usa immagino.


sì gli USA non vedono l'ora di bombardarci


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè io ti ho risposto su uno dei tuoi n mila post dove dici che è inutile dargli le armi perchè sono sconfitti, quando i fatti di due mesi ci dicono l'esatto contrario. Fallimento totale degli obiettivi russi. Per questo ti ho scritto che vedi il mondo da tifoso. Perchè questo è se ripeti continuamente questa storia quando hanno ritirato 60km di mezzi da Kiev perchè hanno PERSO la loro guerra, grazie agli armamenti forniti dall' Occidente


Ma tifoso di che? Mi sto davvero seccando di dovere sempre sottolineare che non sono filo Putin solo perché oso avere idee mie. State un po’ stuccando adesso. Io vorrei solo che sta guerra finisse (di cui mi frega poco perché sono convinto che noi non ci entriamo nulla) perché poi paghiamo caro noi e lo stiamo vedendo con l’energia. Come puoi dare del tifoso a me che tu (come altri) vi bevete qualsiasi cosa dell’Ucraina e che santificate tutto il mondo ucraino e non ammettete critica? Certo che questa è davvero bella sai?
Poi hai letto bene ? Io ho detto che a lungo andare l’ucraina non può resistere e perderà i territori e contesi. Io per caso ho detto che la Russia prenderà kiev e tutta l’ucraina? No
Poi ho detto pure che ci vorrà tanto tempo. Che cosa c’entra kiev? Che vai blaterando?

hai aggiunto dopo una parte:
Il paragone col covid è per dire che voi non ammettete replica. Ma quale mainstream?

zelensky mi fa schifo. Posso o ti devo chiedere il
Permesso.
Io mi devo sorbire i vostri 10000 post in cui santificate l’ucraina? Bene a ciascuno il suo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì gli USA non vedono l'ora di bombardarci


Probabilmente qualcuno arriverà anche a dire che Putin è manovrato dagli USA. Antiamericanismo a tutti i costi.


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì gli USA non vedono l'ora di bombardarci


Ma se hanno fatto tutto questo per far interrompere i rapporti tra Russia e noi, fino al 2013 c'erano ZERO problemi.
Ancora che pensate alla narrativa buona, assurdo, una cosa dovevamo fare staccarci dal conflitto e fare in modo che i rapporti con la Russia non potessero essere incrinati a vita, invece così si viaggia a chi ce l'ha più lungo e i nostri fenomeni si godono il momento col pensiero che poi tutto passerà, con le aziende in crisi, per nulla, per la pace ahahah, la pace di cosa che l'Ucraina è a terra ed è il paese che serviva per arrivare allo scontro in Europa, un paese terra di mezzo con dei ceffi al comando, gli stessi ceffi che ora governano il mondo intero e non si sono accorti di avere ormai solo macerie.
Quel demente è stato messo lì apposta per arrivare allo scontro, con Trump non si sarebbe mai arrivati a questo, ecco dov'era il pericolo per la "democrazia", non poter portare a conclusione una guerra che si era preparata per 8 anni, giusto per arrivare ad una frattura da noi e staccare in maniera indissolubile l'UE dagli affari russi prima di poter arrivare alla Cina che invece si prenderà tutto e che ha cominciato la guerra nel momento esatto in cui hanno immesso sul mercato un nuovo prodotto pandemico, il vairus.


----------

